# PENANG | Projects & Construction



## Arkdriver

Penang International Equestrian Centre looks much better than Bayan Lepas Airport. Imagine what can Equine Capital do to New Penang International if Government allow then to build new airport in Batu Kawan in exchange of prime lots sitting on current Bayan Lepas International.

By the way where's The CEO located?


----------



## Irwin

> By the way where's The CEO located?


In Bukit Jambul, next to Vistana Hotel.:banana:


----------



## nazrey

*C.E.O*


















Dubbed as the first smart office in Penang, the C.E.O offers a unique experience of a new working and modern living environment under one roof. 

Poised to be a prestigious address in Bukit Jambul in the southwest district of Penang island, the C.E.O is designed based on the Small Office Home Office (SOHO) concept for start up businesses or small investors. A first-class investment opportunity, the C.E.O is well position to achieve Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC) status.


----------



## nazrey

The site > Bukit Jambul


----------



## nazrey

by Choo Tse Chien


----------



## patchay

*CRAZY, AMBITIOUS PENANG DEVELOPMENT*

*1. Ole Scheeren's Penang Turf Club Redevelopment Plan (with 30+ skyscrapers) *




baqthier said:


> nah korang...!
> 
> 
> Aerial
> 
> 
> Aerial lagi
> 
> 
> Aerial lagi lagi
> 
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> Nicer
> 
> 
> 
> PTC
> 
> 
> BEST AERIAL!
> 
> 
> Ole Scheeren himself


----------



## patchay

*CRAZY, AMBITIOUS PENANG DEVELOPMENT*

*2. GRÜNTUCH ERNST ARCHITECTS / SA ARCHITECTS Penang Turf Club Redevelopment Plan *



TYW said:


> Masterplan Penang Turf Club
> Malaysia
> 
> Competition 2004/05, 2nd Prize


----------



## patchay

*CRAZY, AMBITIOUS PENANG DEVELOPMENT*

*3. TAK's Penang Turf Club Redevelopment Plan*




TYW said:


> Located around the existing Penang Turf Club with the area of 263 acres, the project includes mix-use, commercial and residential developments. This will include a 30 storey building similar to the current Plaza Komtar.


----------



## patchay

*CRAZY, AMBITIOUS PENANG DEVELOPMENT*

*4. MICHEAL SORKIN STUDIO / VERITAS ARCHITECTS Penang Turf Club Redevelopment Plan *




TYW said:


> Penang Peaks
> Penang, Malaysia, 2004
> 
> Penangs Peaks is an intensely mixed-use community, providing housing, offices, commercial space, medical facilities, a convention center, transit node, concert hall, schools, a campus for overseas universities and extensive recreational facilities. The project is designed to be highly sustainable, indeed, a model of best environmental practices: in both appearance and behavior, its architecture will be dramatically green and will be fully self-sufficient in water and waste management. The project is organized around a 20 hectare Great Park, intended to provide amenity for the city as a whole and linked to the Penang Hills via a land-bridge over the new Penang Outer Ring Road. The park is surrounded by residential buildings, connected by Kudalari Drive, an elliptical roadway that girdles the site and distributes its uses. The Drive is intended to become the city’s premier retail boulevard and to accommodate a legion of strollers and diners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sorkinstudio.com/Penang Peaks.htm


----------



## patchay

*CRAZY, AMBITIOUS PENANG DEVELOPMENT*

*5. ATSA ARCHITECTS / MORPHOSIS's Penang Turf Club Redevelopment Plan *




TYW said:


> Greeting to our readers,
> In June 2004, we were invited to participate in a design competition to propose a masterplan for the redevelopment of Penang Turf Club in Penang Island. We were partnered with Santa Monica based Architectural firm, Morphosis. 6 teams were also invited to enter the competition (6 local Architects with 6 Foreign Architects). The other teams were;
> 1) Axis Architect with Atelier Seraji, France
> 2) Pakatan Reka with Asymptote Architects, USA
> 3) SA Architects and Ernst & Gruntuch Architects, Germany
> 4) Veritas Architects with Micheal Sorkin Studio, USA
> 5) Chee Ang Architect with OMA, Holland
> 6) RSP (KL) with Riken Yamamoto & Field Shop Tetsuo Furuichi, Japan and Furuichi & Associates Japan.
> The competition was organized by the client, Equire Capital and promoted by Asia Design Forum under Dr. Ken Yeang.
> For this month e-news, we would like to feature our design competition submission together with Morphosis. The conceptual design of this scheme was caried out by Morphosis under the direction of their Principle Architect Mr. Thom Mayne.
> 
> Redevelopment of the Penang Turf Club Land Masterplan Competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penang and it's viciality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map of Georgetown and the site
> 
> Location
> The site is located within Section 2, Town of Georgetown, in the North-East District of Penang. It is situated at the intersection of Jalan Scotland - Jalan Batu Gantung and Jalan York. It is approximately 2 1/2 miles (4.0 kilometres) to the west of the city centre of Georgetown, Penang. The site is approximately 259 acres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penang Island map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development Model 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development Model 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development Model 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development Model 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Development Model 5
> 
> Massing conceptual model from initial concept to final concept design development model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site plan of Penang Turf Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redevelopment plan proposal for the Penang Turf Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPEN SPACE PLANE
> Active Park Landscape
> Passive Park Landscape
> Semi-Private Residential Landscape
> Natural Landscape
> Water Element
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PEDESTRIAN CIRCULATION
> 
> Walking Distances
> Pedestrian Sidewalks and Trails
> Vertical Circulation Cores
> Public Park Space
> Main Pedestrian Entry
> 
> Monorail Stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VEHICLE CIRCULATION
> 
> Parking Garage Entry
> Primary Streets
> Funicular Railway
> Future Monorail
> Monorail Stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAND USE PLAN
> 
> Residential
> Education
> Hotel/Convention
> Religious
> Medical
> Cultural
> Retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEVELOPMENT PHASING PLAN
> Our redevelopment masterplan proposes an incremental phasing strategy that maximizes elasticity and flexibility and allows for a logical and organic development of the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROGRAM BREAKDOWN
> Residential Development: The residential component of our scheme occupies the northern end of the site and employs three primary housing typologies: The Ribbon, The Tower, and The Courtyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESIDENTIAL UNITS
> 1-	RESIDENTIAL RIBBON
> 4 Levels / 5,900 sm per level / 130 units / 185 sm avg.
> 2-	RESIDENTIAL RIBBON
> 5 Levels / 9,900 sm per level / 275 units / 185 sm avg.
> 3-	RESIDENTIAL TOWER
> 35 Levels / 8 units per level / 280 units / 185 sm avg.
> 4-	INTEGRATED COMMERCIAL COMPONENT
> 590 Gross sm at ground level
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESIDENTIAL UNITS
> 1-	RESIDENTIAL RIBBON
> 4 Levels / 17,200 sm per level / 365 units / 185 sm avg.
> 2-	RESIDENTIAL RIBBON
> 5 Levels / 16,000 sm per level / 435 units / 185 sm avg.
> 3-	RESIDENTIAL TOWER
> 35 Levels / 8 units per level / 280 units / 185 sm avg.
> 4-	INTEGRATED COMMERCIAL COMPONENT
> 590 Gross sm at ground level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESIDENTIAL UNITS
> 1-	RESIDENTIAL RIBBON
> 6 Levels / 12,460 sm per level / 414 units / 185 sm avg.
> 2-	RESIDENTIAL RIBBON
> 5 Levels / 3,800 sm per level / 105 units / 185 sm avg.
> 3-	RESIDENTIAL TOWER
> 35 Levels / 8 units per level / 280 units / 185 sm avg.
> 4-	INTEGRATED COMMERCIAL COMPONENT
> 590 Gross sm at ground level.
> 5-	RESIDENTIAL RIBBON
> 2 Levels / 16,000 sm per level / 435 units / 185 sm avg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RESIDENTIAL UNITS
> 1-	COURTYARD RESIDENTIAL
> 3 Levels / 12 units each / 153 units / 280 sm avg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMERCIAL / CULTURAL
> 1-	SHOPPING MALL	5-	MOSQUE
> 3-5 Levels / 130,000 sm net area. 1,400 sm on periphery of park.
> 2-	SHOPPING MALL 6-	MEDICAL SPACE
> 2-4 Levels / 110, 000 sm net area. 9,290 sm at edge of commercial.
> 3-	OFFICE PLAZA 7-	POWER PLANT
> Public plaza and connector. Below planted roof near porr exchange.
> 4-	LANDSCAPED ROOF 8-	COMMERCIAL/OFFICE SPACE
> Extension of public park space. 2 Levels / 8,000 sm total area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CULTURAL / CONVENTION
> 1-	600-SEAT PHILHARONIC HALL IN THE PARK
> 5,600 sm gross area.
> 2-	2000 SEAT PLENARY CONVENTION CENTER
> 2 Levels 37,200 sm total gross area.
> 3-	LANDSCAPED ROOF PLANE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMMERCIAL / HOTEL
> 1-	BOUTIQUE / ICONIC RESTAURANT AND HOTEL
> 30 Hotel rooms.
> 2-	CABINS, COMPONENT OF BOUTIQUE HOTEL
> 72 Room cabins / 14 cabin rooms total.
> 3-	HOTEL
> 1000 Rooms.
> 4-	HOTEL
> 1000 Rooms connected to convention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICE
> 1-	LANDSCAPED INTERMEDIATE OFFICE PLAZA
> 2-	OFFICE BUILDING
> 40 Levels / 1,580 sm avg Floor area.
> 3-	OFFICE BUILDING
> 44 Levels / 1,580 sm avg Floor area.
> 4-	OFFICE BUILDING
> 35 Levels / 1,580 sm avg Floor area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDUCATION
> 1-	GOVERNMENT PRIMARY AND SECONDARY SCHOOLS
> 17,200 sm gross area / 7-acre land area.
> 2-	INDOORS SPORTS HALL
> 1,400 sm.
> 3-	EXTERIOR PLAYING FIELD
> Regulation size soccer field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MEDIUM-DENSITY ALTERNATE SCHEME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HIGH-DENSITY ALTERNATE SCHEME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial Perspective Looking Southwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aerial Perspective Looking Northeast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Section Looking South
> 
> http://www.atsa.com.my/enews_nov-dec04.htm
> http://www.morphosis.net


----------



## patchay

*CRAZY, AMBITIOUS PENANG DEVELOPMENT*

*6. ASYMPTOTE / PAKATAN REKA ARKITEK Penang Turf Club Redevelopment Plan*




TYW said:


> http://www.asymptote-architecture.com/


----------



## patchay

MUTIARA COMPLEX PENANG by ASYMPTOTE HANI RASHID - one of the bids for the Redevelopment of Penang Turf Club


----------



## Arkdriver

who won this design competition? I can say that this is so far the best designed/planning for a new township in Malaysia. The last thing that excites me was Vivo City in Singapore.


----------



## great184

Thats a pretty big condo boom going there, lovely projects too.


----------



## TYW

nazrey said:


> *PENANG TIMES SQUARE and EAST WEST TOWER & MALL*
> 
> http://img31.picoodle.com/img/img31/8/6/24/f_527m_c07dba6.jpg
> 
> http://img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/7/1/22/f_compnewAli_9ad6m_6e4a3b6.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y139/protoeden2/holdingsDK.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/forever_consern/DSC00427.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y150/forever_consern/DSC00426.jpg


Penang Times Square and East West Tower and Mall are different projects!!

This is Penang Times Square while East West Tower and Mall is not going to be built


----------



## TYW

nazrey said:


> *Penang International Equestrian Centre*
> 
> http://www.thestar.com.my/archives/2006/6/15/north/turf.jpg
> 
> ULTRA MODERN:An artist's impression of the new
> Penang International Equestrian Centre at Batu Kawan.
> 
> The new turf club (Penang International Equestrian Centre) will be in Batu Kawan in the mainland and will look like this:
> 
> http://img127.exs.cx/img127/7566/kawan6kk.jpg
> 
> http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/9305/yippee2gw6.jpg





nazrey said:


> the site
> 
> http://img374.imageshack.us/img374/84/penangturfclub19bp.jpg


this is not the site of the new Equestrian Centre but the redevelopment posted above.

the new Equestrian Centre will be in Batu Kawan on the mainland


----------



## nazrey

Well...Now I get it all..Thanx!


----------



## TYW

ssangyongs said:


> who won this design competition? I can say that this is so far the best designed/planning for a new township in Malaysia. The last thing that excites me was Vivo City in Singapore.


the OMA & Chee Ang Architect team won the competition. but this is not announced in the media. so what you guys are seeing right now is top secret ha ha... (actually the news about the redevelopment is already there since 2004)

those interested about the project look here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=250384


----------



## khoojyh

any update for PTC?


----------



## nazrey

*Butterworth
VistaBay *










Current stage


----------



## nazrey

*PENANG TIMES SQUARE and EAST WEST TOWER & MALL*










*Update:*


protoedenXD said:


>


----------



## davee08

wow penang is booming! i love the rendering for the penang times square when expecting completion


----------



## nazrey

*Penang island draws luxury home builders*
Monday February 11, 2008
By DAVID TAN

THE most expensive landed residential properties on the Penang island today are located in Tanjung Bungah, Tanjung Tokong and Batu Ferringhi in the North-East district, and Sungai Ara in the South-West district.

These properties are three-storey terraced, three-storey semi-detached and three-storey bungalows, which are priced between RM800,000 and RM3mil.

The builders are reputable developers from Kuala Lumpur and Penang.

Henry Butcher Malaysia (Penang) Sdn Bhd director Dr Teoh Poh Huat said: “Generally, the value of landed residential properties in these areas have appreciated by about 10% yearly since the dawn of the new millenium.”

He told StarBiz that due to high land cost and rising building material prices, it was no longer profitable for developers to build double-storey houses.














Some of the completed Hill View 
Garden terraced houses in Tanjung Bungah.





“About two years ago, developers here started to build three-storey homes with larger built-up areas and higher selling prices.

“Presently in the market, the selling price for a three-storey terraced starts from about RM800,000, while for a three-storey semi-detached house ranges from RM1.3mil to RM1.8mil, depending on the size.

“The three-storey bungalow unit is priced between RM1.8mil and RM3mil,” he said.

In Tanjung Bungah, Chong Co Group, a reputable developer with good track record, is developing the Hill View Garden, comprising about 200 units of three-storey terraced and three-storey semi-detached houses on a 20-acre site.

“These properties, priced between RM800,000 and RM1.8mil, are over 80% sold.

“They are selling well because of their large built-up areas that can cater to the needs of families living with their grandparents,” Teoh said.

The Hill View Garden three-storey homes have built-up areas ranging from 3,300 to 5,000 sq ft, depending on the type that come with four to five bedrooms, and porches large enough to accommodate three cars.

In Batu Ferringhi, similar types of three-storey landed residential properties were being developed, said Teoh.

“Blossom Time Sdn Bhd is launching in mid-2008 some 129 units of three-storey landed residential properties comprising semi-detached and bungalow homes, which are part of a RM400mil development called Ferringhi Park.

“Again, the emphasis is on the large built-up areas of the units, which come with five to seven rooms, depending on whether it is a semi-detached or a bungalow unit.

“The semi-detached units are priced at RM1.2mil, and the bungalows at RM1.8mil,” he said.

The semi-detached units have built-up areas of 3,995sq ft, while the bungalows 4,300sq ft.

Teoh said the first batch of 57 three-storey semi-detached and bungalow houses, launched last year, were over 80% sold.


----------



## nazrey

*Springtide Residences*
Tanjung Bungah



nazrey said:


> Springtide Residences





> by [email protected] com





> by Pablo


by Garbage Kingdom


----------



## nazrey

*INFINITY*
Tanjung Bungah












forever consern said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*
Gurney Drive





















Venycal said:


> Gurney Paragon Construction Site


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED
11 Gurney*
Gurney Drive


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*












forever consern said:


> Skyhome Super Condominium


----------



## nazrey

*Penang agency to build RM100m office tower *
February 18th

Besides Citigroup, the Penang Development Corp is wooing other Fortune 500 companies to open their offices at the 16-storey office tower in Bayan Mutiara

PENANG Development Corp (PDC), the state's development arm, plans to build a RM100 million office tower in Bayan Mutiara on the island, which is set to be its flagship commercial building.

It is also in talks with Citigroup to make the US bank the anchor tenant of the 16-storey building. PDC is also wooing other Fortune 500 companies to open their offices there.

"PDC has made its presentations and submitted proposals to Citigroup, and the latter is said to be deliberating the matter at its head office in the US.

"The corporation is also eyeing other top global names to invest there," an industry source said.

Bayan Mutiara is an integrated project on 40ha of seafront land. 

It is also located within the Penang Multimedia Super Corridor Cybercity.

The project will comprise high-end and affordable homes, schools, mosque and government administrative complex, including the state legislative assembly building.

The project will encompass four precincts. The state administrative complex will also house elected representatives' offices and the office of the Chief Minister.

Sources said the new office complex will take up 1.2ha. PDC intends to build and then rent the offices to software companies and other international firms.

Last June, PDC sold 0.82ha to the Inland Revenue Board to build a 16-storey corporate tower.

The Marine Police Department has bought 4ha.

The corporation, through its property arm PDC Properties Sdn Bhd, has started building landed residential properties and selling them.

It will launch its condominium project soon.


----------



## nazrey

haze said:


> *New project*
> by pen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DESIGN PHILOSOPHY*
> 
> 
> EXHIBITION
> 
> Penang Tech Museum
> 
> WORK
> Self-Contained ICT Business Hub
> MSC Status Building with Future-Proof Technology
> Administrative Capital of E-Community
> World Class Business Venue with Accommodation
> Incubation Center & Data Center
> 
> SHOP
> 
> Outdoor Shopping promenade & Concept Stores
> 
> DINE
> 
> Business Class Fines Dining Restaurants
> 
> HOMES
> 
> Hi-Tech Homes with Intelligent Home System
> 
> ENTERTAINMENT
> 
> Cyber Gaming Community Cluster
> 
> 
> Location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source from: http://www.idealhomes.cc/theone.html


*KFH to finance The One cyber city*
By DAVID TAN










PENANG: Kuwait Finance House (M) Bhd (KFH) is providing finance for Ideal Capital Intelligence Sdn Bhd's RM500mil The One, Penang Cyber City commercial project in Bayan Baru. 

Ideal Capital chief executive officer Datuk Alex Ooi said that under an agreement, a RM68mil loan – in the form of Musharakah and Murabahah financing facilities – would allow KFH to participate in the project on a profit-sharing basis and provide revolving credit to Ideal Capital. 

“We are targeting the sale of 40% of the commercial properties to buyers from Indonesia and Hong Kong. 

“The remaining 60% are for domestic purchasers and investors,” Ooi told reporters after the launch of The One by Penang Chief Minister Tan Sri Dr Koh Tsu Koon and signing of the loan facilities yesterday. 

"We are targeting the sale of 40% of the properties to buyers from Indonesia and Hong Kong" DATUK ALEX OOI
The One, located on a 5.2ha leasehold site, comprises smart serviced suites, corporate office suites, corporate retail units, terraced shophouses and bungalows. 

Besides commercial properties, The One would also house Malaysia's first technology museum. 

Some 57 bungalows and terraced shophouses, priced between RM281,000 and RM2mil, were launched recently, Ooi said, adding that over 80% of them had been sold. 

Meanwhile, Ooi, who is also Indian Corridor Sdn Bhd chief executive officer, said he had secured a US$100mil loan from a Middle Eastern financial institution to finance the RM3.2bil Royal Garden property development project in Shanghai. 

“The financing would also enable the repayment of outstanding loans taken by Golden Plus Holdings Bhd (GPlus) to finance Royal Garden,” he said. 

Indian Corridor is a substantial shareholder in GPlus.


----------



## nazrey

*The Light Waterfront*
*Penang*




























From Malaysian Forum


----------



## nazrey

*Springtide Residences*










*SKY HOME*


----------



## nazrey

*Completed*
The Cove


----------



## nazrey

*The Spring*










by WhyS


----------



## nazrey

*Office Tower
THE C.E.O*










A smart building featuring smart office suites with full clubhouse facilities and business centre services.

Location : Bukit Jambul, Penang
Developer : Penang Development Corporation Bhd.
Content : Commercial Low Energy Office,Full-Fledged facilities corporate tower, smart office home offices
Development Stage : Site Mobilization
Product Keywords : smart office, business, business centre services

by busybody


----------



## nazrey

*Springtide Residences*










by wanhashim


----------



## built_in_me

nazrey said:


> *Completed*
> The Cove


wow....wonderful...looks like one block of huge stunnig super duper condo....thanx....


----------



## nazrey

Springtide Residences



forever consern said:


> Springtide Residences, Tanjung Tokong


----------



## nazrey

Springtide Residences



forever consern said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*The Spring*










by WhyS 










Nautilus Bay and The Spring


----------



## nazrey

*HILLCREST RESIDENCES*
HILLCREST RESIDENCES, at Bukit Jambul 
by Adam Tan 










by leschang


----------



## nazrey

*Platino*










by built_in_me


----------



## nazrey

*Surin*










by built_in_me


----------



## nazrey

*SPRINGTIDE RESIDENCES*










by built_in_me




























Red Rock - right in front of 'Springtide Residences'


----------



## nazrey

*Housing project :*
by forever consern
Casa Prima, Seberang Jaya










Cassia Resort, Raja Uda



















A mini but beautiful housing project in teluk kumbar
by built_in_me



















Suites At The Waterside



















STERLING HOMES - Paya Terubong










Feringgi Hills :


----------



## re_mac

*kelisa height apartment*

hy..pen,
do you know the selling price of kelisa height apartment?
plz do tell me if u kno...tks.:?


----------



## built_in_me

hi nazrey....any idea bout the malton's 36 storey condo project in cantonment road.....


----------



## nazrey

Sorry! No idea here!..


----------



## Greg

nazrey said:


> *The One*
> Penang Cyber City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> by pen



Webpage http://www.idealhomes.cc/theone.html


----------



## nazrey

*The Light Waterfront*



















Update:
by budak 










by @Dmateur


----------



## nazrey

*PENANG TIMES SQUARE*










by Magician


----------



## khoojyh

Light Waterfront project looks nice !!!


----------



## built_in_me

always nuthin is for sure...freakin annoyin.....and freakin frustrating....maybe the actual problem worldwide and esp malaysia is, people are letting all the old generation to rule the country and all the power greedy assholes...i think that is the f**kin problem with the country and everywhere..don't u all think that actually it's f**kin absurd everywhere the mentally deranged oldies are ruling and always ending up in problem...no creative mind......i think we all fail to realize this...why aren't there young bright intelligent and brilliant people ruling countries and nations.....i think it's the main mistake everywhere......should let the slightly younger and smarter generation to rule the country....all these lau lang lau lang in the politics only know how to fight , argue , be sentimental and emotional and waste time talking and debating....there is hardly any action....people should think about all these......older people ussually hardly have vision...all they wanna do is to earn money and settle down and live a relaxing life.......they don't actually think bout modernization and advancement of living....younger generations with visions should fight for their right and voice out about their potentials.......


----------



## Fly2Bacolod

nazrey said:


> *The Light Waterfront*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> by budak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by @Dmateur


^^
cool!


----------



## nazrey

*The Cove*
Completed
by azh_ar1605


----------



## nazrey

*PENANG TIMES SQUARE*










by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

SKY HOME



















by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Mutiara Parade Mall *
> Near Komtar Tower


*1st Avenue *
(formerly known as Lion Mutiara Parade)

Update
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*The Light Waterfront*
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*KELAWEI VIEW*










by pen


----------



## nazrey

*The One*
Penang Cyber City (U/C)
Official Website
Self-Contained ICT Business Hub
MSC Status Building with Future-Proof Technology
Administrative Capital of E-Community
World Class Business Venue with Accommodation
Incubation Center & Data Center


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*










by josephltt


----------



## nazrey

*SPRINGTIDE RESIDENCES*










by josephltt


----------



## erikko

nazrey said:


> *The One*
> Penang Cyber City (U/C)
> Official Website
> Self-Contained ICT Business Hub
> MSC Status Building with Future-Proof Technology
> Administrative Capital of E-Community
> World Class Business Venue with Accommodation
> Incubation Center & Data Center




that property is a futuristic in nature, mind if i blog it sometime:lol::cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Times Square*
Website
by pikopita


----------



## nazrey

*PENANG TIMES SQUARE*










by proud_penangite


----------



## nazrey

*INFINITY *

Infinity is a newly launched luxury condominium project development. Infiniti range of facilities include a host of attractive features with modern amenities and five star luxuries make the condo intensely desirable. Excellent security with accessed through the use of proximity security card readers and private lift lobby. The Infiniti Condominium is located in Tanjung Bungah which is a suburb of the upper class residential area that perfectly matched your status. 










Update: 
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*Hard Rock Hotel*
Originally Posted by jieloe 




























Update :
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*Surin*










Update :
by kubundu


----------



## built_in_me

niceee....


----------



## nazrey

*KELAWEI VIEW*










by kubundu


----------



## pen

1st Avenue Shopping Mall


----------



## nazrey

KELAWEI VIEW @ Gurney drive
by Venycal


----------



## built_in_me

uhhhh......not kelawei view ler......old picture or what.....construction of THE MAYFAIR.....


----------



## nazrey

I was edited! thanx to Venycal..


----------



## nazrey

*THE SUITES AT WATERSIDE 
LUXURY SERVICE APARTMENTS AT THE HEART OF SERI TANJUNG*










160 luxurious 1- and 2- bedroom service apartments built around Waterside and the Marina. The Suites offer all the amenities of modern living enhanced by sweeping views across the Straits of Malacca and the Andaman Sea. At Waterside, the vibrant energy and colour of seafront living is brought to life by its unique inner city festive marina concept.










The sea-fronting Seri Tanjung Pinang project in Tanjung Tokong by E & O 
Property Development Bhd has sold over 80% of their properties since 2005.

UPDATE :
by pen


----------



## nazrey

1st Avenue Shopping Mall
Beside Komtar Tower
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT
FERRINGHI HEIGHTS*
Batu Ferringhi, Penang. Malaysia.










Ferringhi Heights is the latest luxury development project which features an enclave of one block of condominium and semi-detached house. Towering majestically on elevated freehold land Ferringhi Height enjoys a spectacular seaview. Sea facing, bright and breezy rooms best describe Ferringhi Heights. Public transportation, internet-cafe, fine dinning, groceries shopping and entertainment outlets are all within walking distance. With such close proximity to excellent amenities, true convenience is within your doorstep. The immediate landmark are the Shangri-La's Hotel and the popular tourist night market.


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT
10 ISLAND RESORT*
Batu Ferringhi, Penang. Malaysia.










Island Resort is a resort themed development with the spectacular ocean - fronting hillside setting amidst the lush greenery and the natural terrain. Island Resort enjoys unsurpassed view of the Indian Ocean and a peaceful environment, all in the comfort of their own homes.


----------



## nazrey

*Pearl Regency*



















Update:
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*The Palazzia Lifestyle Commercial Centre & Ideal Regency Condo*
Update:
by pen


----------



## nazrey

*Platino*










Update:
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*The CEO*
Office Tower, Bukit Jambul










Update:
by hodaka


----------



## **RS**

Nice projects. Love Penang!


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Times Square by Ivory*










Update:
by kubundu



















Phase II...
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*1st Avenue *
Near Komtar Tower










Update
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*





































Update:
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*Harmony Residence*










Update:
by built_in_me


----------



## nazrey

* PENANG TIMES SQUARE and EAST WEST TOWER & MALL*










by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence*










Gurney Drive
by QooJ










by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*The Uban Residence*



















by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*The CEO*
Office Tower, Bukit Jambul










Update:
by busybody


----------



## built_in_me

............


----------



## nazrey

* PENANG TIMES SQUARE and EAST WEST TOWER & MALL*










Update:



proud_penangite said:


> pics taken from www.moristee.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the mall looks promising.
> not a typical copy of any malls in Malaysia!


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence*










by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence*










by Loeffle


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*



















by Rames Studios


----------



## nazrey

> *The L.O.O.C. Residence*





> *KELAWEI VIEW*


by nkteong


----------



## nazrey

The L.O.O.C. Residence @ Gurney Drive
by muhd saifuddin


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Drive:*


> *The L.O.O.C. Residence*





> *Gurney Paragon*


Update:
by Sean Paul Kelley


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*



















by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*Hard Rock Hotel*
Originally Posted by jieloe 




























Update :
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*Ixora heights*
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Times Square by Ivory*










Update:
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*The CEO*
Office Tower, Bukit Jambul










Update:
by hodaka


----------



## built_in_me

nazrey said:


> *SKY HOME*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Rames Studios


Springtide Residences is just a goddamn monster...really admire that tall stunning masterpiece.....


----------



## nazrey

New project:



forever consern said:


> new housing project at Batu Lanchang, Central Park by City Associates Sdn Bhd
> (CA Goh)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Hard Rock Hotel*
> Originally Posted by jieloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update :
> by kubundu


*Hard Rock Hotel Penang to open its doors soon*
Thursday January 29, 2009
By ANTHONY TAN

GEORGE TOWN: Malaysia’s first Hard Rock Hotel is scheduled to open in Batu Ferringhi in the middle of this year.

Formerly the Casuarina Beach Resort which was closed in December 2006 for an upgrading and repositioning exercise, Hard Rock Hotel Penang will have 249 rooms, most of which are configured as deluxe rooms with sea views.

Singapore-based HPL Hotels & Resorts, which manages the hotel, said it would be the first musically themed resort in the country.

The hospitality management company said in a statement that five food and beverage outlets were planned for the hotel, including a Hard Rock Cafe and an all-day dining restaurant.

The release, which announced the appointment of John Primmer as general manager, said the lagoon deluxe rooms would have direct pool access off the guests’ balconies.

Facilities include a full-service luxury spa, a fully equipped gym, a specialised Lil’ Rock Kids Club, Hard Rock merchandise stores and a free-form swimming pool.

Its indoor and outdoor function facilities include a marquee garden ballroom, pre-function garden area and three meeting rooms.

A New Zealand national, Primmer has 27 years of hospitality experience.

He has held senior management positions in Malaysia, New Zealand, Australia and Britain for the past 17 years.

HPL Hotels & Resorts manages 11 hotels and resorts in the Asia-Pacific and the Indian Ocean regions.


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence*










by neuFERT
The L.O.O.C. Residence update on 28.01.09...


----------



## nazrey

> *The Cove*
> Tanjung Bunga, Penang. Malaysia.
> 
> The Cove is a new luxury beach front condominium with full facilities including a swimming pool, sauna and gym. Also provided 2 covered car park bays for every unit of condominium. The Cove Condominium is located at Jalan Tanjung Bungah which is a suburb of the middle upper class residential area that perfectly matched your status. The immediate neighborhood are the Dalat International school, Crown Prince Hotel, Copthorne Orchid Hotel and Sandy Bay Paradise Hotel.


COMPLETED:
by eskimono 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3237919872/in/set-72157613137676210/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Near Komtar Tower


*1st Avenue *
(formerly known as Lion Mutiara Parade)

Update:
by skye.soo


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Times Square by Ivory*










Update:
by parknet


----------



## prince1150

สุดยอดเลย ปีนังใหญ่มากๆ


----------



## nazrey

*PLATINO *










Update:
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*Infinity *










Update:
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*The CEO*
Office Tower, Bukit Jambul










Update:
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*



















Update:
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence*










by kelvin-tan 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelvin-tan/3298148844/


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*





































Update:
by hodaka
26/02/09....


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *The Palazzia Lifestyle Commercial Centre & Ideal Regency Condo*
> Update:
> by pen


by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*1st Avenue *



>


Update:
by forever consern
1st Avenue (KOMTAR phase 3)


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Times Square*










by bang & tzeling 
http://flickr.com/photos/bang-tze_wedding/3311765438/










by hodaka
New tower crane have been erected on site...


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*










by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*Infinity *










Update:
by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*PLATINO *










Update:
by hodaka


----------



## built_in_me

G.paragon construction real massive.......


----------



## tony8

Nice tower! Modern design !


----------



## nazrey

*Infinity *










Update:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*



















Update:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*KELAWEI VIEW*

Kelawei View is a new luxury condominium project development located in prime Georgetown, the heartbeat of the city, close to the popular gurney drive and easily accessible to modern conveniences. Residents enjoys utmost privacy and low living density with a spacious built up area of approximately 4,303 - 6, 423square feet. Each unit offers a beautiful city twinkling lights with unending sea breezes and superb sunset view.










by Venycal


----------



## amidcars

AWESOME!!

I would just like add that after the redevelopment of the Butterworth Ferry Terminal it is now Penang Sentral


----------



## nazrey

*Seri Tanjung Pinang*



> by Phillage
> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603609728501/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by islandxhawaii


by Venycal










THE SUITES AT WATERSIDE 
by pen










Gurney Drive Skyline From Seri Tanjung Pinang


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*










by venycal 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence*










by venycal


----------



## nazrey

The L.O.O.C. Residence
by Kenny's Collection 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennytan168/3398648935/


----------



## nazrey

The L. O. O. C Residence
Update: by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*1st Avenue *



>


Update:
by Tonckens 
1st Avenue (KOMTAR phase 3)


----------



## nazrey

Gurney drive
by Albert Yap


----------



## nazrey

The Light Waterfront


----------



## nazrey

*PLATINO *










Update:
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence/Gurney Paragon*
@ Gurney drive



















by kdubachelor 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3441814330/


----------



## nazrey

*Infinity *










Update:
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence/Gurney Paragon*
@ Gurney drive










by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*



















by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*KELAWEI VIEW*










by hodaka


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*










byhodaka


----------



## nazrey

*Seri Tanjung Pinang Developments*



>


by jhecking 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhecking/3467991259/


----------



## nazrey

Southbay
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

One Permai 
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*Surin luxury condominium *
Tanjung bungah










Update:
by forever consern












































[/QUOTE]


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence/Gurney Paragon*
@ Gurney drive



















Update:


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECTS:*
All Seasons Park and All Seasons Place @ Farlim 




























Summer Place @ Jelutong Expressway



















Setia Pearl Island


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence/Gurney Paragon*
@ Gurney drive










by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*KELAWEI VIEW*

Kelawei View is a new luxury condominium project development located in prime Georgetown, the heartbeat of the city, close to the popular gurney drive and easily accessible to modern conveniences. Residents enjoys utmost privacy and low living density with a spacious built up area of approximately 4,303 - 6, 423square feet. Each unit offers a beautiful city twinkling lights with unending sea breezes and superb sunset view.










by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*Penang residential property market continues to soften*
By Marina Emmanuel Published: 2009/05/14

The residential sector is expected to continue to lead the overall property market in Penang this year, despite a contraction in the number of transactions. 

THE market for residential properties in Penang has softened since the beginning of this year and is likely to continue for the rest of 2009, according to a property analyst.

Henry Butcher Malaysia (Penang) Sdn Bhd vice-president Shawn Ong told Business Times that the residential property sub-sector is set to stay as the most dominant sub-sector this year.

It comprises about 65 per cent of the total property volume, making up half of the total transaction value.

"The residential property sector has always been popular with property investors in Penang and the national All House Price Index shows that Penang's performance is above the national average but slightly below Kuala Lumpur," he said in an interview. 

Ong said the residential sector is expected to continue to lead the overall property market in Penang this year, despite a contraction in the number of transactions.

However, an increase in the value of individual transactions was recorded over the same time period.

This could be due to the preference of locals and foreigners to buy more up-market property for investment and/or accommodation purposes.

"On whether this trend will continue or be a one-off phenomenon remains to be seen," he added. 

In times of an economic slowdown, rising unemployment and lower disposable income, Ong noted that property will be the last thing on people's mind.

"There is no doubt that the demand for property is weak and in these troubled times, the property sector has lost its appeal."

However, as governments across the globe strategise to drive their stimulus plans, the world's economy is expected to recover and when that takes place, inflation is expected to follow and the best hedge against inflation is property.

"The Penang governments needs to draw upon policies to complement the federal government's various stimulus packages for Penang. 

"In view of the current economic crisis, many sectors of the Penang are impacted as the snowball effect from the export-oriented manufacturing sector.

"The Penang real-estate sector is undeniably one of the affected sectors. However, it is during this downturn that we should take stock of the property sector in Penang and plan for the future," Ong said.


----------



## built_in_me

whats the status of surin and beverly heights....also runnymede res , the mansion , mutiara pica...


----------



## nazrey

*1st avenue mall*



















Update:


----------



## nazrey

*Central Park*



forever consern said:


> new housing project at Batu Lanchang, Central Park by City Associates Sdn Bhd
> (CA Goh)


Update:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*INFINITY *




























Update:
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*



















Update:
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*Hard Rock Hotel*
Originally Posted by jieloe 




























Update :
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*Boustead Royale Bintang Hotel *
Pier at Weld Quay




























by ishikiller 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3577584185/in/set-72157618913160993/


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*


















by Venycal


----------



## nazrey

*INFINITY *
Tanjung Bungah










by Venycal


----------



## nazrey

*KELAWEI VIEW*
Gurney Drive










by Venycal


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence/Gurney Paragon*
@ Gurney Drive



















by Venycal


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Hard Rock Hotel*
> Originally Posted by jieloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update :
> by kubundu


*First Hard Rock Hotel in Malaysia to open in September*
Wednesday June 3, 2009

HARD Rock Hotel Penang is offering fabulous packages to celebrate its opening come Sept 19.

Take a break and soak in the sun during the day, and watch live band performances and party during the night as Hard Rock Hotel Penang promises the ultimate fun-filled vacation for holidaymakers by infusing elements of Rock ’n’ Roll music and entertainment.

Featuring a modern structural design with a rockin’ edge and memorabilia from rock stars around the world, the hotel – the first Hard Rock Hotel in Malaysia – is offering an Opening Special Package that starts at RM368++ for Hillview Deluxe and RM418++ for Seaview Deluxe, valid from Sept 19 until Dec 18, 2009.

These packages include accommodation for one night, breakfast for two adults and two children (below 12 years old) and a Limited Edition Platinum Record Souvenir.

“To celebrate the opening of this hotel, we are offering the Opening Special to allow everyone to walk this journey of entertainment, fun and music with us. It’s more than just a vacation at Hard Rock Hotel Penang,” said Hard Rock Hotel Penang general manager John Primmer.

Located at the famous Batu Ferringhi in Penang, Hard Rock Hotel Penang boasts 249 chic rooms and suites with unprecedented view of the hill and sea.

All rooms are fully equipped with DVD/CD players, a 32-inch LCD TV, iPod Docking station, Wi-Fi connectivity, IDD telephone, in-room safe, mini bar, hairdryer, coffee- and tea-making facilities and iron and ironing board.

For an exceptional dining experience, the hotel features five food & beverage outlets, including the famous Hard Rock Cafe serving authentic American food; Starz Diner, an all-day dining restaurant featuring Asian and International Cuisine; and the Pizzeria by the poolside. To enjoy a chill-out session, relax at The Shack pool bar or at the Lobby Lounge.

A wide selection of facilities are also available at the hotel, including the Rock Spa, Lil’ Rock Kids Club, Teens Club, a fully equipped gym, Hard Rock merchandise stores and a 2,416 sq m (26,000 sq ft) free-form swimming pool – the largest swimming pool in Penang.

So get ready to rock! For reservations, book online at www.hardrockhotels.net/penang or call the hotel’s toll-free line at 1800-88-ROCK (7625) and request for the Opening Special Package.


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*



















by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*The Light Waterfront *










Progressing:



ps5 said:


>


----------



## built_in_me

wwwwwoooowwwwww......!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## built_in_me

slightly old picture ah...platino belum tumbuh ah...maybe it's blocked by baystar...


----------



## nazrey

*1st avenue mall*



















Update:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*Harmony Residence *




























Update:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*INFINITY *



















Update:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Times Square*










Update:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*Seri Tanjung Pinang* 










by fredericknoronha 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fn-goa/3626194254/


----------



## nazrey

*Eastin Hotel Penang*
http://www.eastin.com/i










Update:
by kubundu


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence/Gurney Paragon*
@ Gurney Drive



















Gurney drive


----------



## nazrey

*C.E.O*


















Dubbed as the first smart office in Penang, the C.E.O offers a unique experience of a new working and modern living environment under one roof. 

Poised to be a prestigious address in Bukit Jambul in the southwest district of Penang island, the C.E.O is designed based on the Small Office Home Office (SOHO) concept for start up businesses or small investors. A first-class investment opportunity, the C.E.O is well position to achieve Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC) status.


















Update:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*Belleview launching projects worth RM500mil on Penang island*
By DAVID TAN










GEORGE TOWN: Belleview Group is launching residental and commercial properties on the island with an estimated gross development value (GDV) of more than RM500mil this year.

Group managing director Datuk Sunny Ho told a press briefing that the projects comprised 227 houses for Palmyra Residences in Balik Pulau, 1,300 condominiums at three high-rise schemes in Air Itam, 62 terraced and semi-detached properties in Bukit Dumbar, and the 1st Avenue shopping mall complex in George Town.

“We are launching now because of the lower raw materials prices. Steel, for example, is now about RM2,000 per tonne from about RM4,000 earlier this year.

“The prices of other materials have dropped by about 30% compared with earlier this year,” he said.

Banks were also offering attractive housing loans at an all-time low interest rate of 2.2% per annum, he said, adding that Belleview also believed the global economy was on its way to recovery.

The Palmyra Residences comprises double-storey terraced and semi-detached houses priced from RM373,000. The properties have built-up areas ranging between 1,625 and 1,976 sq ft.

n Air Itam, the condominium units under Melody Homes, All Seasons Park and All Seasons Place will be built on a 20-acre site, which will also house a 250,000 sq ft commercial complex.

In the third quarter, Belleview will launch 1st Avenue, a shopping mall with an estimated gross commercial area of 600,000 sq ft, next to Komtar.


----------



## nazrey

*Central Park*



forever consern said:


> new housing project at Batu Lanchang, Central Park by City Associates Sdn Bhd
> (CA Goh)


Update: 
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*





































Update:
From http://www.gurneyparagon.com


----------



## nazrey

*INFINITY *
Tanjung Bungah










Update:
Source: http://www.hunzagroup.com/


----------



## nazrey

*The L.O.O.C. Residence/Gurney Paragon*
@ Gurney Drive



















by Naifla Iniaz
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alfianz/3612035495/in/set-72157619444175513/


----------



## nazrey

*1st avenue mall*



















Update:
by Seelan
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3669690931/


----------



## nazrey

*SKY HOME*



















Update:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> The Spring


*COMPLETED:*
by rynice
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rynice/3353469754/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *C.E.O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dubbed as the first smart office in Penang, the C.E.O offers a unique experience of a new working and modern living environment under one roof.
> 
> Poised to be a prestigious address in Bukit Jambul in the southwest district of Penang island, the C.E.O is designed based on the Small Office Home Office (SOHO) concept for start up businesses or small investors. A first-class investment opportunity, the C.E.O is well position to achieve Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC) status.


Update:
by Nikon PrimeGuy


----------



## nazrey

*1st avenue mall*



















Update:
by Rescue Dog
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rescuedog/3687245540/


----------



## lohxy

by the way, where is 1st avenue located ?


----------



## nazrey

Next to Komtar Tower, the tallest tower in Penang!


----------



## nazrey

Penang
From flickr


----------



## built_in_me

the oasis + Gurney paragon + central park got problem....
sad....


----------



## nazrey

*Infinity*










taken from http://www.hunza-infinity.com/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Update:
> by Nikon PrimeGuy





nazrey said:


> C.E.O
> by Nikon PrimeGuy


by jackiepoh
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jackiepoh/3742587396/in/set-72157621633616697/


----------



## nazrey

*The Light Waterfront*










Progressing:


----------



## nazri

*Penang Times Square*










by The Wandering Angel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wandering_angel/3652738047/


----------



## nazri

*The One Cyber City*



















by jackiepoh


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Hard Rock Hotel*
> Originally Posted by jieloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update :
> by kubundu


*Hard Rock Hotel in Batu Ferringhi will open its doors on Sept 19*
Tuesday August 4, 2009










In high spirits: The 200-strong staff posing 
for a group photo outside the hotel Monday.

GEORGE TOWN: Amid much excitement, the Hard Rock Hotel Penang in Batu Ferringhi finally unveiled its 5.5m (18ft) by 2.1m (7ft) giant guitar in front of the lobby entrance to signify that it will be opening soon.

Hotel general manager John Primmer said the giant guitar was what defines Hard Rock.

“Almost everyone will identify this feature and it is something that is recognisable from afar,” he said during the unveiling ceremony at the hotel yesterday.

In addition to the giant guitar, both the hotel and the cafe will be filled with over 500 pieces of memorabilia of rock stars of different decades as in all Hard Rock establishments around the world.

Loud music was heard blasting through the speakers as about 200 hotel staff with face masks, face painting and balloons marched about 1km to the hotel after gathering nearby.

Primmer said that the hotel – the first Hard Rock Hotel in Malaysia – aimed to offer its staff more than just a job.

“Our mantra is ‘All Is One’ and here we are today, making their first day at work unforgettable,” he said to the cheers of the staff.

Red FM and Clarion were also on the island to give a shout-out on the opening and that the public could walk away with room stays at the hotel as well as goodie bags.

The hotel, which will open its doors on Sept 19, boasts 249 rooms and suites with good views of the hill and sea.

It is learnt that the Hard Rock International group had invested RM150mil for the new building and renovations at the site where the Casuarina Hotel once stood.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Gurney Paragon*



















by haizam 18-55mm
http://www.flickr.com/photos/haizamviewfinder/3792366892/


----------



## capilta

thank you for your posts


----------



## nazrey

*Hard Rock Hotel *
COMPLETED


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*1st avenue mall*



















UPDATE:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon *
43 fl x 2 














































From http://www.gurneyparagon.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Seri Tanjung Pinang*
From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *1st avenue mall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> by forever consern


From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PHASE ONE *










RESIDENTIAL 
• THE *LIGHT* LINEAR
• THE *LIGHT* POINT
• THE *LIGHT* COLLECTION










*The Light Collection 1*










*The Light Collection 3*










The Light Collection 4










UPDATE:



ps5 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Belleview launching projects worth RM500mil on Penang island*
> By DAVID TAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEORGE TOWN: Belleview Group is launching residental and commercial properties on the island with an estimated gross development value (GDV) of more than RM500mil this year.
> 
> Group managing director Datuk Sunny Ho told a press briefing that the projects comprised 227 houses for Palmyra Residences in Balik Pulau, 1,300 condominiums at three high-rise schemes in Air Itam, 62 terraced and semi-detached properties in Bukit Dumbar, and the 1st Avenue shopping mall complex in George Town.
> 
> “We are launching now because of the lower raw materials prices. Steel, for example, is now about RM2,000 per tonne from about RM4,000 earlier this year.
> 
> “The prices of other materials have dropped by about 30% compared with earlier this year,” he said.
> 
> Banks were also offering attractive housing loans at an all-time low interest rate of 2.2% per annum, he said, adding that Belleview also believed the global economy was on its way to recovery.
> 
> The Palmyra Residences comprises double-storey terraced and semi-detached houses priced from RM373,000. The properties have built-up areas ranging between 1,625 and 1,976 sq ft.
> 
> n Air Itam, the condominium units under Melody Homes, All Seasons Park and All Seasons Place will be built on a 20-acre site, which will also house a 250,000 sq ft commercial complex.
> 
> In the third quarter, Belleview will launch 1st Avenue, a shopping mall with an estimated gross commercial area of 600,000 sq ft, next to Komtar.





nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECTS:*
> All Seasons Park and All Seasons Place @ Farlim


UPDATE:
All Season Park - Belleview Group



forever consern said:


> All Season Park - Belleview Group


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Gurney Paragon *
> 43 fl x 2


UPDATE:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:
SOHO @ Gurney Drive*
From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

*PLATINO *










Update:


forever consern said:


> Platino


----------



## nazrey

*C.E.O*











Dubbed as the first smart office in Penang, the C.E.O offers a unique experience of a new working and modern living environment under one roof. 

Poised to be a prestigious address in Bukit Jambul in the southwest district of Penang island, the C.E.O is designed based on the Small Office Home Office (SOHO) concept for start up businesses or small investors. A first-class investment opportunity, the C.E.O is well position to achieve Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC) status.

Update:


forever consern said:


> The CEO


----------



## nazrey

TYW said:


> Some future developments for Butterworth
> Harbour Place


Harbour Place by pjd development
Taken from http://www.architree.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Central Park*



forever consern said:


> new housing project at Batu Lanchang, Central Park by City Associates Sdn Bhd
> (CA Goh)


Update: 
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Infinity*





nazrey said:


> *Harmony Residence *
> Tanjung Bungah


UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> SKY HOME


UPDATE:



forever consern said:


> Skyhome - Giant Resort (Tanjung) Sdn Bhd


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KELAWEI VIEW
> 
> Kelawei View is a new luxury condominium project development located in prime Georgetown, the heartbeat of the city, close to the popular gurney drive and easily accessible to modern conveniences. Residents enjoys utmost privacy and low living density with a spacious built up area of approximately 4,303 - 6, 423square feet. Each unit offers a beautiful city twinkling lights with unending sea breezes and superb sunset view.


UPDATE:



forever consern said:


> Kelawai View - Alor Vista


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Gurney Paragon *
> 43 fl x 2


official website http://www.gurneyparagon.com


----------



## Jarenz

nazrey said:


> *Gurney Paragon*
> Gurney Drive


I like the design... Great!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECTS:*
> All Seasons Park and All Seasons Place @ Farlim


UPDATE:



WhyS said:


> All Season Parks Progress ....


----------



## nazrey

*1st avenue mall*



















UPDATE:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon *
43 fl x 2 




























UPDATE:
by forever consern


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> SKY HOME





> Springtide Residences


COMPLETED:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Penang Times Square
> Phase II: Birch Regency*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by yteh


UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

forever consern said:


> new housing project at Batu Lanchang, Central Park by City Associates Sdn Bhd
> (CA Goh)


UPDATE:


Victor18 said:


> Central Park:


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney 8*
UPDATE:



forever consern said:


>





Victor18 said:


> Various U/C Pics From Penang:
> Gurney 8:


----------



## nazrey

Fettes Residences, Comdominium 
@ Tanjong Tokong, Penang



















UPDATE:


Victor18 said:


> V
> Fettes Residences:


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


UPDATE:


Victor18 said:


> Alor Vista Residences:


----------



## nazrey

*The Light Waterfront*
Phase I










UPDATE:


Victor18 said:


> The Light Waterfront Progress:


----------



## built_in_me

whats the current progress of linear and point


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> SKY HOME


COMPLETED:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Eastin Hotel Penang*
http://www.eastin.com/i










UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon *
43 fl x 2 




























UPDATE:
From Flickr


----------



## preppy

nazrey said:


>



Fantastic pictures but - never chocolate pies! :angel:


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Times Square*


Victor18 said:


> Penang Times Square Completed Model:


UPDATE:


Victor18 said:


> Penang Times Square Progress:


----------



## nazrey

*The Shore*


forever consern said:


>


UPDATE:


forever consern said:


> 8 Gurney
> Developer & Contractor: Monoland Corporation


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Surin condominium*


UPDATE:



forever consern said:


> Surin
> Developer: Bolton Berhad
> Main Contractor: Wabina Construction & Engineering


----------



## nazrey

*NEW*


ps5 said:


> *PEARL REGENCY by IJMLAND*


----------



## CxIxMaN

-removed-


----------



## nazrey

*Penang Times Square*


Victor18 said:


> Penang Times Square Completed Model:


UPDATE:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECTS:
Proposed High End Condominium *
BATU FERRINGHI, PENANG 











*Proposed High End Condominium *
TANJUNG BUNGA, PENANG 










*[email protected]*
Batu Maung, Penang










*Pearl Regency*
Metro East, Penang










*Maritime *
Penang Waterfront, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon *
43 fl x 2 










UPDATE:


ps5 said:


> *GURNEY DRIVE*


----------



## nazrey

Penang Times SquarE
http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelsdumonde/4800938909/


----------



## nazrey

*8 Gurney*


forever consern said:


>


UPDATE:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/she_rarr/4837060565/


----------



## CxIxMaN

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECTS:
> 
> Proposed High End Condominium
> TANJUNG BUNGA, PENANG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

where in tanjung bungah?*


----------



## stevensp

impressive how many buildings pop up there weekly... :O
gigantic city!


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED: Infinity*


rizalhakim said:


> Infinity
> nice


http://www.flickr.com/photos/claudebarutel/sets/72157624534302542/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Southbay Penang*


----------



## nazrey

*1st avenue *










by forever consern










by pen


----------



## nazrey

*8 Gurney*


forever consern said:


>


UPDATE:



forever consern said:


> 8 Gurney @ Gurney Drive
> by Monoland Corporation


----------



## nazrey

*Surin*
Tanjung Bungah










UPDATE:


forever consern said:


> Surin @ Tanjung Bungah
> by Bolton Berhad


----------



## nazrey

*1 Tanjong*
Tanjung Bungah












forever consern said:


> 1 Tanjung (new project)


----------



## CxIxMaN

rizalhakim said:


> Interesting


:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## boa




----------



## boa




----------



## boa




----------



## boa




----------



## boa

*penang*


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED*

   

 

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*

     

   

  

*PROPOSED/ON HOLD*


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/wchuan/5289857876/


----------



## nazrey

*Fettes Residence*
UPDATE:


kubundu said:


> Fettes Residence


----------



## nazrey

*PENANG TIMES SQUARE*


nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/radiikal-pixtales/5278071418/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5343120278/


----------



## nazrey

*Central Park*












kwanweijye said:


>


----------



## nazrey

COMPLETED: HR residences








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnstory/5394010409/



>


----------



## nazrey

*Central Park*


kwanweijye said:


> Central Park


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Meridean Residence*


----------



## khoojyh

Penang, Pearl of East, Garden of East.

I see Penang skyline is changing once in a short time. hope can be as nice as HK !!!


----------



## nazrey

kwanweijye said:


> The Light Point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Light Waterfront Phase 2


----------



## nazrey

*Bayu Ferringhi*












kwanweijye said:


> Bayu Ferringhi


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rob_chan/5473197897/


----------



## nazrey

*Moonlight Bay @ Batu Feringhi*


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED: HR residences*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5490288282/


----------



## nazrey

*1 Tanjong, Tanjung Bungah, Penang*
http://www.starproperty.my/


----------



## nazrey

*The Light Waterfront*











nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/moedie_shotz/5535223384/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*E&O Hotel Annexe
Pulau Pinang : Expected Completion - 2011*
http://www.gdparchitects.com/projects/current/e-and-o-annexe.html










PEARL OF PENANG. In 1885 the E&O hotel started off with a 30-bedroom lodging house with a dining room with 12 tables. Over time the hotel was altered to accommodate new facilities. In 1907, the main block was demolished to allow for a two-storey guest room wing, a new sea wall, a dining room, a dance floor and a bar. At its height in 1923, E&O hotel, fondly called as the Premier Hotel East of Suez, was known as the largest and best hotel in Penang, with the longest seafront. In 1995, after an extensive 5-year restoration work, the hotel was re-opened as a luxury heritage hotel.
The new 139-room annex wing is located adjacent to the original E&O Hotel along the historic sea wall. The whole hotel is sited within the UNESCO World Heritage Site of Georgetown, Penang. Proud of being the custodian of an architectural icon and heritage landmark in Penang, the owners have insisted that the new annex wing recapture the architectural spirit of the Victorian era. The same architectural elements of the original hotel are incorporated into the new wing including the signature lobby cupola, which proudly caps the suites at the top of the tower wing. The new wing houses much larger ballrooms and meeting rooms to meet the demands and keeping in par with the current international hotel standard.

In keeping to the original Victorian styled model guestrooms of the early 1900s, all guestrooms enjoy the sea view, afforded with en-suite bathrooms fitted with claw footed long baths with freestanding plumbing, pedestal ceramic basins, ceiling fans and private balconies. 

The new interior is based on a modern interpretation of East meets West with furnishing elements entwining harmoniously in a classical setting.


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminandlucy/5564058526/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/benjaminandlucy/5564056648/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*Pearl Regency Luxury Condominium*
http://www.ijmland.com/property_details/property_details.aspx?pID=131


----------



## nazrey

*Penang to be country's third metropolis: Najib*
2011/04/02
http://www.nst.com.my/nst/articles/Penangtobecountry_sthirdmetropolis_Najib/Article/

BALIK PULAU: The federal government is to develop Penang into the third metropolis (urban area) in the country, after the Klang Valley and Johor Baharu, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said today. 

He said a committee to study and implement the plan comprised representatives from the Northern Corridor Implementation Authority (NCIA), the Performance Management and Delivery Unit (Pemandu) and Khazanah Nasional Bhd. 

*"The committee will report back to the (National) Economic Council on the study,"* he told reporters after attending a lunch with the people in Kampung Permatang Pasir, here. 

Najib, who is on a day-long visit to Penang, said development of the metropolis would step up flow of investment into Penang, and added that this was proof that the federal government did not marginalise the state. 

Asked about his achievements as the prime minister after being in office for two years (to the day tomorrow), he said he realised that the people were beginning to regain confidence in the Barisan Nasional (BN) government. 

The people's confidence was based on the government's success in rejuvenating the national economy through various transformation programmes, he said. 

He said the government had implemented many development programmes. "It is the people's desire to see us implement the programmes that we have planned," he said. -- Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Batu Ferringhi Residences*
by MRCB LAND
http://www.mrcbland.com.my/test/batu-index.asp

































































Nestled at the fringe of Batu Ferringhi and within walking distance to a hosts of international hotels, restaurants and tourists enclave. 
Batu Ferringhi Residences offers the ultimate in luxury and wonderful pleasures of living with an uninterrupted view of the Andaman Sea. 

Building Type: 17 units Boutique Villas, 48 units Condominiums
Site Area (approximately): 3.34 acres
Total Built-Up Area (GFA): 417, 403 sq ft


----------



## nazrey

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5025/5605369515_dba716215d_b.jpg








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohashuk/5595646402/


----------



## nazrey

> http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603609728501/


*E&O aims to begin reclamation work for RM12bil Penang project*
By ANGIE NG April 15th, 2011
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/4/15/business/8484387&sec=business









Aerial view of Seri Tanjung Pinang phase one, showing Straits Quay festive retail mall.
The upcoming Quayside Seafront Condominiums is superimposed on this actual site photo.

PETALING JAYA: Eastern & Oriental Bhd (E&O) is targeting to commence reclamation work next year for 740 acres of land in Tanjong Tokong in the north-east coast of Penang for its RM12bil Seri Tanjung Pinang phase two (STP2) development.

Executive director Eric Chan said the group's subsidiary, Tanjung Pinang Development Sdn Bhd, had received the approval in principle for the masterplan of STP2 from the Jabatan Perancangan Bandar dan Desa Pulau Pinang via a letter dated April 11.

“It should take two years from the start of the land reclamation before the first project launch can be embarked upon.

* “Phase two will be a mixed integrated development comprising two islands of approximately 740 acres in size. At three times the size of phase one, phase two is expected to generate RM12bil in gross development value,” Chan told StarBiz.*

As in phase one, he said residential property would be the key component in STP2, besides commercial and public spaces.

“In totality, Seri Tanjung Pinang phases one and two will embrace a range of residential, commercial, recreational and leisure properties within an integrated masterplanned development.

“We expect this iconic development to ultimately redefine Penang island on the world map as a vibrant new seafront resort destination to reside, holiday, work and invest,” he added.

Chan said STP2 would take the E&O brand to the next level and support the group's aspiration to extend the brand regionally and globally.

“The development will also be a symbol of pride and progress, gaining worldwide publicity and prestige; and attract capital inflows and investment, employment and business opportunities, especially for Penang's tourism. It will complement other major projects to turn the state into a world class city and an international property destination,” he added.

In 1992, TPD was granted the exclusive right to reclaim and develop approximately 980 acres of land in Tanjong Tokong.

It has to date reclaimed and is continuing to develop phase one of the project comprising about 240 acres of land.

The total GDV for phase one of Seri Tanjung Pinang is approximately RM4bil.

The E&O group, through TPD, had sought the state's approval to reclaim the balance concession area of about 740 acres.

In a filing with Bursa Malaysia on Tuesday, E&O said while the in-principle approval was a vital step towards being able to reclaim the balance concession area, there were other steps still to be undertaken and approvals to be obtained before reclamation works could actually commence.

It said while it was too early to outline the detailed effects of the approval in respect of the masterplan or its implementation timetable, “the board of directors of E&O is of the view that in the longer term, the group will derive substantial benefits with a successful implementation of the in-principle approval.”

On the progress of Seri Tanjung Pinang phase one, Chan said more than 600 landed residential units and 217 serviced suites had already been completed and sold to date. There will also be seven condominium towers.

The landed properties include the Ariza range of courtyard and seafronting terraced houses, Avalon and Acacia semi-detached homes, and the Martinique, Skye and Abrezza villas by-the-sea.

Last February, the first tower of the 21-acre Quayside Seafront Resort Condominiums was launched and another two towers were launched in the last 12 months. The overall take-up of the launched condominiums is about 75%.

Meanwhile, the commercial area includes the Straits Quay festive seafront mall which has 270,000 sq ft of net lettable area; a 7-acre parcel of TESCO hypermarket development and a few other smaller plots.

Chan said since its soft opening last November, the Straits Quay mall had recorded a tenancy occupancy of close to 60%, comprising a myriad of marina-fronting



> Taken from http://www.gdparchitects.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*


----------



## built_in_me

haha... nice experiment... looks totally different... more dense..
maybe after 2012


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED: 1st avenue Mall*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cschoong/5170437897/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED: Harmony Residence*


pgskyline said:


> Harmony Residence


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED: Central Park*


pgskyline said:


> Central Park


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED: The Brezza*


pgskyline said:


> The Brezza


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED: One Ritz*


pgskyline said:


> One Ritz


----------



## nazrey

*8 Gurney*











pgskyline said:


> 8 Gurney


----------



## nazrey

*10 Island Resort *
http://www.islandresortpenang.com/












pgskyline said:


> 10 Island Resort


----------



## nazrey

*Quayside*












pgskyline said:


> Quayside


----------



## nazrey

*The Oasis*











pgskyline said:


> The Oasis


----------



## nazrey

*The Pulse*












pgskyline said:


> The Pulse


----------



## nazrey

*Boulevard*






























pgskyline said:


> Boulevard


----------



## nazrey

*The Light*












nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/moedie_shotz/5535223384/in/photostream/





pgskyline said:


> The Light Linear


----------



## built_in_me

thanx awesome updates... by the by... the rendering picture for island resort is wrong......


----------



## nazrey

yayaya it was edited already :lol:


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*



rizalhakim said:


> Setia V Residences, an upcoming project by SP Setia. It is strategically located in Kelawai near Gurney Drive, comprising 67 luxurious condominiums.
> 
> Property Project : Setia V Residences
> Location : Kelawai, Penang
> Property Type : Luxury Condominium
> Tenure : Freehold
> Total Units : 67
> Developer : SP Setia
> Indicative Price: RM 2,800,000 onwards


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*


ps5 said:


> *GURNEY SOHO by Sunrise*
> http://www.lla.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: The Address Boutique Condo/The Address Duplex Loft @ Bukit Jambul*









http://www.ijmland.com/property_details/property_details.aspx?pID=165








http://www.ijmland.com/property_details/property_details.aspx?pID=232


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*










nazrey said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

nazrey said:


> *Gurney Paragon*


the skyline of Gurney Drive are simply awesome:banana::banana:


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

^^ beautiful


----------



## Dean_14

more highrise project is coming in that area..


----------



## nazrey

*Quayside Seafront Resort Condominium*


pgskyline said:


> 8 Gurney
> Image hosted on Panoramio by Condopenang



Untitled by thelustlizardofmelancholycove, on Flickr


----------



## Diggerdog

Loved Malaysia when I worked in Kl recently - just such an exciting city, so cosmopolitan, so much going on, best food in the world, I would say, along with Cape Town and Barcelona!

And Penang, what a cool place...I was stunned by the size and height of Georgetown as I drove over that bridge, and it looks like it is getting bigger and better all the time.

Can't wait to visit again!


----------



## nazrey

*Pearl Regency phase 2*


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*









Penang, January 2012 by trugiaz, on Flickr


----------



## bubulaw

nazrey said:


> *Gurney Paragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penang, January 2012 by trugiaz, on Flickr


Good to see the progress of Gurney Paragon... hehe


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: St.Giles Hotel*
33fl












rizalhakim said:


> *Cititel to build 2 hotels for RM183m*
> Danny Ooi Published: 2012/01/
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/5DRAGON/Article/#ixzz1idivGy00
> 
> GEORGE TOWN: Cititel Hotel Management (CHM) Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of IGB Corporation Bhd, will invest RM183 million to build two more hotels on the island.
> 
> CHM managing director Datuk Eric H.K. Lim said the properties would be built at the Gat Lebuh Noordin area by early 2014.
> 
> The two hotels are the four-star St Giles Hotel and a budget hotel - Cititel Express.
> 
> The 33-storey St Giles will have a unique facility of a helicopter pad at the rooftop, while the Cititel Express will occupy 23 storeys.
> 
> The St Giles Hotel will have 500 rooms and the Cititel Express will have 275 rooms.
> 
> Both these new hotels will be built adjoining each other at the site.
> 
> Speaking at a function to mark Cititel Penang's 15th anniversary celebrations here yesterday, Lim said the St Giles Hotel will be the fifth edition under the St Giles Hotel Group, with other hotels in the US, the UK and the Philippines.
> 
> The Cititel Express will be the second after Cititel Express in Kota Kinabalu.
> 
> He said the groundwork for the two new properties had already started in December and work was expected to be completed by 2014.


----------



## bubulaw

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECT: St.Giles Hotel*
> 33fl


May i know where is the location of this hotel?


----------



## nazrey

*1 Tanjong*
Tanjung Bungah
http://www.penangproperties.com/apartment/one_tanjong/1Tanjong.htm









http://www.penangpropertytalk.com/2011/01/1-tanjong/

















forever consern said:


> 1 Tanjung (new project)





nazrey said:


> Penang _DSC2013 by DograExposures, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

>


----------



## FaisalZulkarnaen

*GEMPAK!!!*

SERIUSLY dh mcm skyline kl n damansara..penang is northern KL...hoho...tinggal rapid transit je..spatutnya penang dh start developt rapid transit system like LRT or monorail..bas tak cukup nk tampung pergerakan resident ..


----------



## World 2 World

^^this is international thread. english pls.

More discussions u can go to d local thread: www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=164


----------



## MrProperty.me

*Vertiq Condo by IJM*



*Property Project: *Vertiq Condominium
*Location: *Gelugor, Penang
*Property Type: *Condominium
*Land Tenure: *Freehold
*No. of Blocks: *2
*No. of Storey: *35
*Built-up Area: *Start from 1044 sqft
*Total Units: *318


----------



## built_in_me

bongok betul....... Penang is Penang.... not northern KL.....


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*


rizalhakim said:


> Avenue Properties unveils country's first property interest scheme
> 
> By Bernama
> Thursday, 16 February 2012 18:34
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 16): Avenue Properties Bhd has launched the country's first property interest scheme, the Avenue Hotel Property Scheme (APHS), which the company says offers a fixed annual return of seven per cent for the first 14 years of the scheme's 35-year tenure.
> 
> The property is the 130-room Nusa Butterworth, strategically located in the Raja Uda business district in fast-growing Butterworth. It will commence construction in March with scheduled completion date in the first quarter of 2013.
> 
> "The public are welcome to invest at RM4,800 per interest-share," said chief executive officer and managing director Richard Woo, adding from the 15th to the 35th years, the yearly return will be at a variable rate with a guaranteed capital return upon maturity.
> 
> "This scheme is the lowest risk exposure as there is no financial encumbrance and is endorsed by the Companies Commission of Malaysia (CCM)," he told reporters at the launch of the scheme here on Thursday.
> 
> Woo said the scheme is resilient to adverse market changes, has no hidden fees, and is regulated by a Trustee.
> 
> Director of marketing and communications, Khong Yue Chen, said, "In compliance with CCM's requirements and guidelines, we also have appointed a Trustee for the AHPS."
> 
> Added Woo: "I think to gain the confidence from the public to invest in this scheme is to let them see that the construction of the hotel is in progress.
> 
> "We expect that this may generate public interest to subscribe to AHPS, which for the first time in the history of interest schemes, positions all risk considerations upfront for the potential investor and, in a most transparent manner."
> 
> Avenue Properties, which is capitalised at RM5 million, has established under the AHPS 10,500 property interests of which only 7,350 interests are intended for public subscription. — Bernama
> 
> www.avenuepropertiesberhad.com


----------



## built_in_me

massive 8 gurney pig has dwarfed northam all suite..... next setia v residences gonna dwarf all the towers in gurney...
then the landmark and city residences gonna dwarf all the buildings in tanjung tokong... and also jazz residences.....cantik macam bunga....


----------



## built_in_me

and silverdale and grace residences gonna be the first supertalls in old georgetown.. maybe the [email protected] too..... excepting komtar ler....


----------



## MrProperty.me

The Clovers, Sungai Ara



Property Project: The Clovers
Location: Sungai Ara, Penang
Property Type: Condominium
Land Tenure: Residential, Freehold
Built-up Area: See below
Total Units: 670
Developer: Asia Green Group


----------



## MrProperty.me

Seafront, Queensbay



Property Project: Seafront @ Queensbay
Location: Bayan Lepas, Penang
Property Type: Condominium, Soho, Service Apartment, Offices and Retails
Land Tenure: Freehold
Title: Commercial
Developer: Asia Green Group


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Paragon*


----------



## nazrey

dh maju dh said:


>


*The Light Waterfront *









http://www.thelightwaterfront.com/


----------



## MrProperty.me

Springtide Homes, Balike Pulau, Penang - 2-Storey Super Size Terrace







Property Project: Springtide Homes
Location: Balik Pulau, Penang
Property Type: 2-Storey Terrace & Show Offices
Land Tenure: Freehold
Built-up Area: 2,900 sqft


----------



## MrProperty.me

Icon City, Penang





Property Project: Icon City
Location: Juru/ Bukit Tengah, Penang
Property Type: Commercial and Hotel
Land Tenure: Freehold
Total Units: 71 commercial units
Developer: Iconic Development Sdn. Bhd.


----------



## MrProperty.me

The Qbees, Teluk Kumbar by SP Setia

Upcoming luxury condominium project by SP Setia near Pavalion Resort in Teluk Kumbar


----------



## Manneken3000

nazrey said:


> *The Light Waterfront *
> 
> 
> http://www.thelightwaterfront.com/


This is beautifull, but to have the view on the bridge, i just wonder. hno:


----------



## ooi ch

I wonder how the developer (Hunza ) going to complete the GURNEY paragon mall by end of 2012 ?


----------



## MrProperty.me

*Capita View, Penang Hills*



Property Project: Capita View
Location: Penang Hill, Ayer Itam, Penang
Property Type: Bungalow
Land Tenure: Freehold
Land Title: Individual
Total Units: 26
Developer: Capitawealth International


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Pearl Regency Luxury Condominium*
> http://www.ijmland.com/property_details/property_details.aspx?pID=131





> [/url]
> _1030164 by Ivy Xu Luwei, on Flickr
> 
> 
> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penang Bridge Marathon by godiane, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ijmland.com/property_details/property_details.aspx?pID=131&ActiveTab=1
Click to expand...


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Penang by msa0011ex, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/purpleman/6913149190/



Penang by besopha, on Flickr


----------



## MrProperty.me

*Platinum III, Teluk Kumbar*



Property Project: Platinum III
Location: Teluk Kumbar, Penang
Property Type: Condominium + Shop Houses
Land Tenure: Freehold
Built-up Area: From 1,230 sqft & 1,320 sqft


----------



## MrProperty.me

*Setia Greens Condominium, Sungai Ara, Penang*



Property Project: Setia Greens Phase 2
Location: Changkat Sungai Ara, Penang
Property Type: Condominium + Terrace House
Land Tenure: Freehold
No. of Blocks: Condominium + Landed
Land Area: 5.6ha


----------



## MrProperty.me

MrProperty.me said:


> The Qbees, Teluk Kumbar by SP Setia
> 
> Upcoming luxury condominium project by SP Setia near Pavalion Resort in Teluk Kumbar


----------



## MrProperty.me

- deleted -


----------



## MrProperty.me

*Marinox Sky Villas, Tanjung Tokong, Penang*



Property Project: Marinox Sky Villas
Location: Tanjung Tokong, Penang
Property Type: Luxury Condominium
Land Tenure: Leasehold
No. of Blocks: 2

*Milrow Villas, Tanjung Tokong, Penang*
- 17 units of bungalows on the same land


----------



## nazrey

>>>


Joo Weisey said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Kumpulan Jetson in JV to build 33 condominiums in Penang *
Published: Tuesday July 3, 2012 MYT 6:13:00 PM
http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2012/7/3/business/20120703183001&sec=business

KUALA LUMPUR: Kumpulan Jetson Bhd is teaming up with Fortress Effect Sdn Bhd to undertake a luxury residential development project in Penang, comprising of 33 high-rise condominiums.

Kumpulan Jetson said on Tuesday Fortress Effect was nominated by China's Everbright International Construction Engineering Corporation to be the co-developer in the project.

Everbright's unit Everbright International Engineering Sdn Bhd will take part in the project on a joint venture basis.

Kumpulan Jetson's entitlement under the proposed joint development would be 30% of the gross development value and Fortress Effect's entitlement 70% of the GDV.

The parties agreed that Everbright International Engineering would be appointed the designated contractor to undertake the construction and completion of the project.


----------



## MrProperty.me

*Darra Condominium
*
- by UDA Land


Property Project: Darra
Location: Tanjung Tokong, Penang
Property Type: Condominium
Land Tenure: Leasehold
No. of Blocks: 4
Built-up Area: From 1,400 – 1,800 sqft


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Gurney Paragon*


>>>


dh maju dh said:


> gurney paragon





dh maju dh said:


> GURNEY PARAGON
> From george town fb


----------



## nazrey

* The Light *











Untitled by Sue Bahrin, on Flickr


----------



## MrProperty.me

*Sandilands, Jelutong*







Property Project: Sandilands
Location: Jelutong, Penang
Property Type: Condominium, Commercial


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Penang by msa0011ex, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> Penang by besopha, on Flickr


From silverian86


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Gurney Paragon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=278258078870683&set=o.35880687452&type=1



Penang by henryviet846, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*SERI TANJUNG PINANG*

STREETWARE AAaw AA Alumni Workshop Malaysia_ Genericness (34) by Jorge Ayala | Ay_A Studio, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7155704221/


----------



## MrProperty.me

*S.P. Chelliah, Georgetown, Penang*


----------



## nazrey

*Pearl Regency Luxury Condominium*
http://www.ijmland.com/property_details/property_details.aspx?pID=131


----------



## nazrey

Joo Weisey said:


>


----------



## MrProperty.me

*Jambul Heights, Bukit Jambul, Penang*


----------



## nazrey

Island Resort @ Batu Ferringhi



Joo Weisey said:


> *Island Resort @ Batu Ferringhi*


----------



## nazrey

*Ocean View Residences *


----------



## Dean_14

penang have many high end condo projects
how i wish JB also have..


----------



## built_in_me

jb no self potential... they are totally dependant on people who are trying to use jb just to save money... it took them many decades to build their first high end highrise condo oakwood res.... now maybe tropez res.... if everything is harnessed well decently... this trend will go on.. if not it will stop... and more and more abandoned projects will come like waterfront..etc...


----------



## nazrey

Gurney Drive

Pearl of the Orient by Nura Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*SP Setia plots RM154m landed homes in Balik Pulau*
By MARINA EMMANUEL Published: 2012/08/18
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20120818013608/Article/index_html










SP Setia is looking to price the terraced units at between RM600,000 and RM700,000 each 

GEORGE TOWN: Property developer SP Setia Bhd is looking to launch landed properties within a gated community in the once-sleepy hollow of Balik Pulau next year.

The residential project, which is expected to carry a development value of RM154 million, will comprise 250 units of semi-detached, super-link and terraced double-storey homes over 8ha in Bukit Genting.

"We are looking to price the terraced units at between RM600,000 and RM700,000 each," said SP Setia Property (North) general manager Khoo Teck Chong.

He said the project will be completed 36 months from its date of launch.


"We are currrently in the midst of obtaining the approvals," he said, adding that the proposed development will also incorporate affordable housing units.

Khoo said the yet-to-be-named Balik Pulau housing project is one of several projects that SP Setia will be launching during its 2013 fiscal year, which ends Oct 31.

Others projects include the QBees high-rise condominium project at Teluk Kumbar on Penang island.

The project, comprising 98 condominium units, will be sited on a 1.2ha plot and carry a gross development value of RM50 million.
Also on the cards is the potential launch of a portion of a 14ha plot in Tanjung Bungah. 

"This project will likely involve landed and high-rise properties," Khoo said.

On the status of SP Setia's upmarket "V Residence" condominiums on the sea-fronting Gurney Drive, he said about 40 per cent of the 106 units in the first tower have been sold.
The project, which boasts a dual frontage of the promenade and Jalan Kelawai in Pulau Tikus, is sprawled over 0.9ha and comprises two towers - 48-storey and a 43-storey, respectively.

Dubbed "bungalows in the sky", each unit comes with a dipping pool and a host of other luxurious amenities in what the developer has termed the tallest residential development in Penang.

"We are targetting to launch projects with a total development value of RM1 billion in 2013 and looking at potential sales of RM500 million."

He also said the company is on track to chalk RM400 million in sales in the northern region this year.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

What a great day today! #georgetown #penang Photo by Lim Soo Peng #visitpenang #malaysia by Visit Penang.gov.my, on Flickr


----------



## MrProperty.me

*86 Avenue Residences*
Semi-detached concept apartment


----------



## nazrey

*THE LIGHT WATERFRONT *








KNR said:


> The Light (late photo) - 21st July


----------



## nazrey

Joo Weisey said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/titan3281ft/8074601722/


----------



## built_in_me

actually the oasis condo has been made taller than the initial plan of only 31 storeys... now it's 38 - 39 storeys... no wonder its tall and can be seen from far....


----------



## nazrey

*SUMMERTON Bayan Indah, Penang*









http://www.gsdland.com.my/page/projects/summerton-bayan-indah.aspx



ps5 said:


> *SUMMERTON by GSD*


----------



## nazrey

*Maritime*
Maritime Piazza has 50 units of commercial lots with a choice of single storey shop, double-storey shop-piazza and three-storey shop-office.
http://www.starproperty.my/malaysiaproperty/Details.aspx?pid=616875






























JuDist199 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*The Pearl Regency*


JuDist199 said:


> The Pearl regency


----------



## HenriGermain

This town is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## nazrey

*The Macalister*


----------



## nazrey

*Vertiq*


JuDist199 said:


> vertiq,penang


----------



## nazrey

>>>


ps5 said:


> *Mansion One u/c*


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*


rizalhakim said:


> Setia Pinnacle now open for registration


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: GARDENS VILLE Sungai Ara*


rizalhakim said:


> GARDENS VILLE Sungai Ara, Penang (31storey)
> http://www.gsdland.com.my/page/projects/gardens-ville.aspx


----------



## daniu79

HenriGermain said:


> This town is bad and you should feel bad.


U have a problem?


----------



## nazrey

*RM40mil upgrade for Komtar*
By DAVID TAN Friday November 23, 2012
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2012/11/23/north/12360144&sec=North

GEORGE TOWN: Komtar will be revitalised in a RM40mil project by the Only World Group (OWG) which won a 45-year lease for five levels of the 65-storey building.

OWG chairman and chief executive officer Datuk Richard Koh said the group was investing the money to upgrade and reconstruct Levels 5, 59, 60, 64 and 65.

“On Level 5, a 30,000sq ft boulevard will be constructed to accommodate food and beverage outlets and a banquet hall with a seating capacity for 750 to 1,000 people,” he said.

Koh said a sky restaurant and sky lounge would be built on Levels 64 and 65 respectively.

“There will be international class themed restaurants for Levels 59 and 60,” he said after signing the lease agreement with Penang Development Corporation (PDC) general manager Datuk Rosli Jaafar yesterday.

He said work on the project would start immediately and was expected to take 30 months to be fully completed.

Koh said the project would also involve the building of two bubble lifts, costing about RM6mil, which would be completed in 15 months’ time.

Penang Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng, who witnessed the agreement signing, said the Komtar revitalisation project was tendered out via a request for proposal by PDC which called for an open tender on Aug 15, 2010.

He said the Selangor-based OWG had developed theme parks such as the Resorts World Genting, Universal Studios Singapore and Sunway Lagoon.

Lim said the lease was for a 45-year period with an option to renew for another 15 years.

He said the Komtar revitalisation project was in line with the initiative by the state government to bring back the shine to Komtar.

“A more vibrant Komtar will enhance the revenues of the traders in the building,” he said.

When asked to comment on the rental, Rosli said OWG would pay a very reasonable amount.


----------



## nazrey

*Komtar*

Port & Georgetown by 星得星:Stardex, on Flickr

Penang by Ly Ning, on Flickr


zhaochuan said:


> new investor comming into Komtar: to build SKY DINING, THE HORIZON etc..


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*10 Island Resort & Moonlight Bay*


nazrey said:


> *Moonlight Bay @ Batu Feringhi*





pgskyline said:


> 10 Island Resort


----------



## nazrey

rizalhakim said:


> 1. Rice Miller Residence I
> 2. Rice Miller Residence II
> 3. The Rice Miller Hotel
> 4. 1880s building to be conserved
> 5. Commercial block for banking & specialized services
> 6. Pier Market
> 7. Main Entrance & Security Check
> 8. Heritage Row 0 Event Centre with theatre facilities, Rice Miller Club, library, lifestyle pavillion
> 9. Landscaped courtyard



penang_12_20121125_401 by huangjiating, on Flickr

penang_12_20121125_442 by huangjiating, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

any update for setia V residence?


----------



## nazrey

* The Light Waterfront
*












ps5 said:


> *IJM - The Light*


----------



## nazrey

*IKEA to open outlet in Penang*
Published: 2014/01/10
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_Ne...140110150823/Article/index_html#ixzz2qdlhsfFc

GEORGE TOWN: The state government and Penang Development 
Corporation (PDC) will get a new investment with the construction of the IKEA shopping mall by Ikano Pte Ltd on a 98-hectare area in Batu Kawan in Seberang Perai Selatan. 

Penang Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng said besides the IKEA shopping mall, offices and residential properties would also be built in the area, which is to be jointly developed by Aspen-Ikano, a joint-venture company to be formed by Aspen Vison Land Sdn Bhd and Ikano. 

"The whole commercial development in the area is expected to complete in 10 years from the date of the agreement," he told a press conference to announce the project at his office here today. 

He said the land cost for the development amounted to RM483.95 million, to be paid within 60 months from the date of the agreement, and a deposit of RM5 million made to the PDC will not be returned.

With the shopping mall in Seberang Perai Selatan, he said it would enable the development of areas on the mainland to be an attractive destination of choice to study, work and live. 

"We are very proud as IKEA has chosen Penang as the first destination outside Kuala Lumpur to open its store. After this, residents in Penang do not need to go to Petaling Jaya to shop at IKEA," he said.-- Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Auto Prai City *


----------



## nazrey

*Rice Miller Residences*


----------



## nazrey

NEW


ps5 said:


> *Southbay - The Loft by Mahsing*


----------



## nazrey

*PENANG WORLD CITY*






















































davidwsk said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Master plan for Pulau Jerejak








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardex/12876717705/

Jerejak Island @ Penang by 星得星:Stardex, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

The Central @ Penang Times Square Phase 4


rizalhakim said:


> The Central @ Penang Times Square. .
> Phase 4


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *All Seasons Park and All Seasons Place @ Farlim *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13689419805/


----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT:


penangpropertytalk said:


> *Y-Storey*
> 
> 
> 
> Y-Storey, a 19-storey residential building by Yeangs Sdn. Bhd. within the established township of Pulau Tikus, Penang. It is strategically located at the junction of Jalan Burmah and Jalan Bagan Jermal, comprises 90 units of SOHO, 2 & 3-bedroom apartments. which is located in the upmarket suburb of Pulau Tikus, Penang. It will consist of 90 units of SoHos, 2 & 3 bedroom apartments. It also has an upmarket restaurant within the refurbished heritage house on the site.
> 
> Other amenities will include retail shops on the 2nd and 3rd floors and shared facilities on the podium level such as an infinity pool, gym and other common rooms.
> 
> Project Name: Y-Storey
> Location : Pulau Tikus, Penang
> Property Type : Mixed development
> Total Units: 90
> Land Tenure : Freehold
> Developer : Yeangs Sdn. Bhd.


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chad_buckwalter/10219223166


----------



## nazrey

*PENANG WORLD CITY*


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

...


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

...


----------



## nazrey

* The Light Waterfront*












ps5 said:


> *The Light Collection by IJMland*


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/shootx2/14508114204


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/hkpmhkpm/14574244121


----------



## nazrey

*The Central*


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sajahmed5/14814231603


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14891452996/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS:*
Summerton-Persiaran Bayan Indah


KNR said:


> Summerton-Persiaran Bayan Indah


Bayan Heights-Baru


KNR said:


> Bayan Heights-BBaru


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS:*
Pavilon Resort-TKumbar



KNR said:


> Pavilon Resort-TKumbar


Maritime Piazza


KNR said:


> Maritime Piazza


----------



## Maximalist

"The Central" is an amazing-looking project. Penang has grown tremendously since I was last there, but unfortunately has lost a lot of its Asian look.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

^^
It had a colonial European look.


----------



## nazrey

*StGiles Hotel*











KNR said:


> StGiles Hotel-JlnMagazine


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Pinnacle*











rizalhakim said:


> Setia Pinnacle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Setia-Pinnacle/617591391621743?fref=photo


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Georgetown from Sea by Haotian74, on Flickr











https://www.flickr.com/photos/k-d-l/15914046245


----------



## nazrey

*Quayside by E&O*


ps5 said:


> *Quayside by E&O*


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Tri-Angle*











ps5 said:


> *Setia Tri-Angle*


----------



## JuDist199

Setia V residence 
48&43 storey


----------



## JuDist199

City mall
-2×39 storey 









The latitude 
2×43 storey


----------



## JuDist199

Southbay plaza @ southbay city


----------



## nazrey

@ Gurney Drive









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jordanlye/16153820778


----------



## nazrey

*Maritime Piazza*


nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyekal89/9615062954/





AnakSP_92 said:


>











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16253859240








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16253598088


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:* U1 @ Batu Uban


----------



## nazrey

*THE LIGHT WATERFRONT*












JuDist199 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*G Hotel (Baby G)*











dh maju dh said:


> new hotel


----------



## nazrey

*Arte S, Bukit Gambier*











iamx3n said:


>


----------



## nazrey

The Light Waterfront Phase 1 Aerial 











nazrey said:


> *The Light Collection III by IJMLand*


----------



## nazrey

*Design Village @ Batu Kawan* COMPLETED












Spirior said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*SERI TANJUNG PINANG PHASE 2*









http://www.starproperty.my/index.php/articles/property-news/transforming-gurney-drive/

*Gurney Wharf*











Spirior said:


> *Gurney Wharf - Gurney island in making *


----------



## nazrey

*Setia V residences*






























JuDist199 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*CITY OF DREAMS PENANG*





























JuDist199 said:


> *Construction Works @ City Of Dreams *


----------



## nazrey

*Iconic Skies U/C*


JuDist199 said:


> *Iconic Skies U/C*


----------



## nazrey

*Arte S*


JuDist199 said:


> *Arte S U/C*


----------



## nazrey

*Spice Arena*


JuDist199 said:


> *Spice Arena U/C*


----------



## nazrey

Penang Hill


Spirior said:


> *Phase 1 of the habitat on penang hill opens. A thrilling experience at highest viewing (820meter above sea level) with a 360 degree panoramic view*


----------



## nazrey

*NEW MICE PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA *












JuDist199 said:


> *Spice Convention & Exhibition Centre *
> *
> SUBTERRANEAN PENANG
> INTERNATIONAL
> CONVENTION & EXHIBITION CENTRE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exterior *
> 
> Be it to host a private board meeting for 10, a seminar for 1000, a grand banquet for 3500 or a conference for 8000 attendees, the SPICE Convention Centre is elegantly furnished and fully equipped to provide a perfect setting for a successful event and memorable moments.
> 
> The SPICE Convention Centre is home to a 45,000 square feet pillar-less ballroom providing unobstructed view of the stage, 15 supporting meeting rooms and a 7-acre beautifully landscaped roof garden. The ballroom is a truly unique event space that offers great flexibility including modern retractable partition system to ensure space flexibility and can be divided into four smaller halls. The well-designed layout is set to make SPICE convention Centre the perfect venue for events of all kinds ranging from grand conventions and exhibitions to corporate and wedding banquets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ballroom *
> 
> LOWER GROUND
> BALLROOMS
> 
> This main ballroom provides the largest column-free space of 4,500m2 total, which can be partitioned into four smaller halls for a greater flexibility. The seating capacity for the ballroom ranging from 350 banquet tables, 260 exhibition booths, 8000 theatre seating and 2000 classroom seating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pre-function Area *
> 
> LOWER GROUND & GROUND MEZZANINE
> PRE-FUNCTION AREA
> 
> An additional 2000m2 pre-function area is ideal to cater social networking session before and after the events as well as cocktail party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Function Rooms*
> 
> LOWER GROUND & GROUND MEZZANINE
> FUNCTION ROOMS
> 
> The main hall is supported by 15 function rooms with the capacity ranging from 50 to 200 person of various set-up.


----------



## nazrey

Asian Cruise Xmas 2016. Voyager. Arriving at Penang Malaysia. by Anne and David, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Arte S, Bukit Gambier*












JuDist199 said:


> * Arte S *


----------



## nazrey

*@ Batu Kawan* 












ooi ch said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*US firm Paramit unveils new manufacturing hub in Penang *
BY MARINA EMMANUEL - 12 JANUARY 2017 @ 12:00 PM 












> BUKIT MINYAK, Penang: Malaysia’s spot on the world map for genetic and molecular testing, robotic surgery and cancer treatment is set to be more visible by a reinvestment boost from United States medical device and life sciences firm Paramit Corp.
> 
> The California-based contract manufacturer, which entered Malaysia in 2011, is poised to further tap the growth and exports of Malaysian-made medical devices. Paramit Corp yesterday unveiled its new eco-friendly manufacturing hub at the Penang Science Park, here, where it intends to plough in US$16 million (RM71.5 million).
> 
> The company had previously invested US$24 million in its Bayan Lepas facility where it employs more than 500 people. With the opening of Paramit’s “Factory in a Forest” on mainland Penang the firm expects to double its headcount in three years.
> 
> The new facility is said to be the region’s largest manufacturing facility for complex medical devices and life sciences instruments, realising sophisticated systems for genetic and molecular testing, robotic surgery, cancer treatment, and will also serve Paramit’s current industrial products customer base. “Expansion in Asia will enable us to provide more sophisticated offerings to our regional customers, and bring new levels of speed-to-market and peace of mind to our customers globally,” said Paramit’s chief executive officer Billoo Rataul.
> 
> The opening of the new 162,000-sq-ft facility which will boost between 1,000 and 1,500 trees, was launched by Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng, in the presence of US Embassy deputy chief-of-mission Edgard Kagan.
> 
> Paramit provides fully-integrated design, engineering, manufacturing, and post-manufacturing services to medical device and life science instrument companies.
> 
> “The medical device industry is incredibly important to Malaysia, with double-digit growth last year and exports in the range of RM17.8 billion. “We are proud to be bringing medical innovations to life and contributing to an area that is a vital source of jobs, revenue and breakthroughs in the region,” said Paramit Malaysia country manager Michel Van Crombrugge.


Read More : http://www.nst.com.my/news/2017/01/203728/us-firm-paramit-unveils-new-manufacturing-hub-penang



Spirior said:


>


Official Opening Factory In The Forest-Paramit at Bukit Minyak Science Park


----------



## nazrey

*@ Batu Kawan* 












> Aerial view of the Malay Penninsula by #photobythomas, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Penang & Melaka by Quoc Viet Truong, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Wharf*











Spirior said:


> *Gurney Drive reclamation-Gurney Wharf in making*


----------



## nazrey

Penang Hill


Spirior said:


> *Phase 1 of the habitat on penang hill opens. A thrilling experience at highest viewing (820meter above sea level) with a 360 degree panoramic view*











http://thehabitat.my/home/


----------



## nazrey

Malaysian MICE 


















https://c1.staticflickr.com/4/3759/31998534013_16c583d6e3_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Arte S, Bukit Gambier*











Spirior said:


> *Arte S U/C*


----------



## nazrey

*One Tanjong (COMPLETED)*









From ps5


----------



## nazrey

*SERI TANJUNG PINANG PHASE 2*









http://www.starproperty.my/index.php/articles/property-news/transforming-gurney-drive/









From ps5


----------



## nazrey

*Phase 1 of the habitat on penang hill opens. A thrilling experience at highest viewing (820meter above sea level) with a 360 degree panoramic view*









https://c6.staticflickr.com/9/8028/29242783101_b36f2b4bc2_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*The Tamarind *











iamx3n said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Duo Residensi*












>


----------



## nazrey

Raffles By The Sea 












> https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8122/29634865336_61f86cbf85_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Moulmein Rise @ Pulau Tikus


















https://c8.staticflickr.com/9/8292/29589402311_1d831fdf05_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Marriott Gurney Drive *












>


----------



## nazrey

*City Of Dreams*


JuDist199 said:


> *City Of Dreams*


----------



## nazrey

*Arte S *


JuDist199 said:


> *Arte S *


----------



## nazrey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gene-photography/33812961336/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

Morning, from the 30th floor of Gurney Hotel by Ronán Conroy, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Hello George Town #georgetown #penang #aerialview #we426 by Nikko Tan, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

@ Tanjung Bungah


JuDist199 said:


> * Unknown Hotel @ Tanjung Bungah U/C*


----------



## nazrey

Arte S 

Penang, Malaysia by Ritche Perez, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Arte S*


JuDist199 said:


> * Arte S @ Progress*


----------



## nazrey

*Setia SPICE*
Once known as PISA (Penang International Sports Arena), the SPICE Arena is the result of a major revamp with a range of state-of-the-art facilities making it one of the most ideal venues to host international events in Penang.

The SPICE Arena is a multi-purpose indoor arena with 33,000 square feet of uninterrupted space surrounded by 10,000 terrace seats capable of holding a range of events for large crowds.

A 42,000 square feet circular concourse located on Level 3, efficiently connected to the arena through multiple access points, acting as an added space to hold exhibitions.

The venue includes a variety of well-equipped function rooms suitable for corporate and social functions. The SPICE Arena is currently the talk of the town after its major facelift.










http://www.setiaspice.com[


----------



## nazrey

* Rice Miller Hotel & Residences*


















https://c1.staticflickr.com/9/8715/28456952072_4dfeb200c4_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*SERI TANJUNG PINANG PHASE 2 & Gurney Wharf*



> Georgetown in Shadows #georgetown #penang by Nikko Tan, on Flickr


XPR28636Farbe by Afama.de, on Flickr
XPR28641Farbe by Afama.de, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Angsana by Banyan Tree


Spirior said:


> *5 Star Luxury Resort, Angsana By BayanTree Phase 1 U/C*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *The University of Wollongong (UOW)*
> The 4th Australian varsity in Malaysia (Monash, Curtin, Swinburne) @Batu Kawan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.buletinmutiara.com/penangs-first-metropolis-university-set-up-in-batu-kawan/


COMPLETED:
UOW Malaysia KDU Penang University College
http://nry.com.my/portfolio/kdu-penang/


----------



## nazrey

PENANG CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS | General Thread







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nazrey

Asian Cruise Xmas 2016. Voyager. Arriving at Penang Malaysia. by Anne and David, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

-delete-


----------



## nazrey

New bridge at Seri Tanjung Pinang


----------



## nazrey

*City of Dreams







*


----------



## nazrey

*Banyan Tree Hotels enters Malaysian hospitality sector*
By Maribna Emmanuel
October 9, 2020 @ 7:07pm
The 250-roomed Angsana Teluk Bahang, Penang will soft open on October 10 on the island, in Teluk Bahang.

*Managed by the Banyan Tree Group*, Angsana operates more than 15 resorts and hotels, over 40 spas and 40 retail galleries globally.








Banyan Tree Hotels enters Malaysian hospitality sector | New Straits Times


GEORGE TOWN: International hospitality brand Banyan Tree Hotels and Resorts is poised to make its entry into Malaysia with the opening of a new property in Penang.




www.nst.com.my





Angsana Teluk Bahang

















































Source: Angsana Teluk Bahang Penang


----------



## bat753

They destroyed this beautiful island


----------



## nazrey

FYI This island is still the largest industrial estate in Malaysia.


----------



## nazrey

*CHAINED-BRAND HOTEL*
PENANG

Golden Sands Resort by Shangri-La Batu Feringhi | Penang
Shangri-La's Rasa Sayang Resort & Spa Batu Feringhi | Penang
Hard Rock Hotel Batu Feringhi | Penang
Double Tree by Hilton Batu Feringhi | Penang
Hotel Jen by Shangri La Georgetown | Penang
Courtyard by Marriott Georgetown | Penang
Mercure by Accor Tanjung Bungah | Penang
Angsana by Banyan Tree Teluk Bahang | Penang
AC Hotel by Marriott Bukit Gambir | Penang
Ascott Gurney | Penang
Courtyard by Marriott Gurney | Penang (U/C)
Citadines Apart'Hotel by Ascott Batu Maung | Penang (U/C)
Curio Collection Batu Kawan | Penang (U/C)
Holiday Inn Juru Sentral | Penang (U/C)


----------



## hkskyline

* FEATURE-Boon or bane? Malaysian island reclamation plan divides residents *
_Excerpt_ 

Feb 23 (Thomson Reuters Foundation) - The island of Penang on the northwest coast of Malaysia is known for its sandy beaches, the colourful wall murals of its capital Georgetown, and its fiery street food.

In time, it will also be known for three man-made islands that state authorities say are needed to provide housing and economic opportunities for an expanding population, while also generating funds for a modern transport network.

But the Penang South Reclamation (PSR) project, dubbed BiodiverCity, has pitted the government and businesses against fishermen and environmentalists who say it will wreck the lives of residents, and damage the coast.

“The area is rich in prawns and fish. If you build islands, what we will see is permanent environmental degradation,” said Mahadi Md Rodzi, chairman of the Penang Fishermen’s Association that represents about 6,000 fisherman.

More : FEATURE-Boon or bane? Malaysian island reclamation plan divides residents


----------



## nazrey

Marriott Residences | Penang


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

*Gurney Wharf*
Gurney Drive redevelopment, Penang









http://grant-associates.uk.com/2851...ept-penangs-new-waterfront-park-gurney-wharf/








Construction work on Gurney Wharf project to start at end-2021 — Penang exco


















*Construction work on Gurney Wharf project to start at end-2021 — Penang exco*
Bernama September 18, 2021 13:28 pm +08



> GEORGE TOWN (Sept 18): Construction work on the RM176 million Gurney Wharf project here is expected to begin at the end of this year, said Jagdeep Singh Deo.
> 
> The State Housing, Local Government, and Town and Country Planning Committee chairman said today that reclamation works for the project spanning 53 hectares had been completed.
> 
> He said the project, which has been delayed by the COVID-19 pandemic, *is scheduled to be completed by the fourth quarter of 2023.*
> 
> Confirming their position as one of the world’s leading British international schools, GIS’s results are particularly impressive given the challenges posed by the pandemic, the large size of student cohorts and the genuinely inclusive nature of the school.
> 
> “If it weren’t for the pandemic, we would have begun our physical work for the project development by December last year.
> 
> “Nonetheless, we urge all our project stakeholders and contractors to continue onwards with our Gurney Wharf project despite the delays,” he said at the Gurney Wharf reclamation site here.
> 
> He also said both Phases 1 and 2 of the construction work would be carried out concurrently after the groundbreaking ceremony.
> 
> The two-phase project will feature a children’s play area, skate park, viewing deck, public toilets, promenade for pedestrians, hawker kiosks, retail areas, surau, landscaping area, recreation park and multi-storey car park.
> 
> “We will be looking into opening tenders for five contractors for the project, consisting of one main contractor and four sub-contractors for steel roof works, soft landscaping, marine engineering and skate park and playground,” he added.
> 
> Meanwhile, Chief Minister of Penang Incorporated (CMI) deputy general manager Bharathi Suppiah said tenders would be opened later this month.
> 
> The open tender would last for six weeks and the contractors would be announced by mid-December.
> 
> “Once everything checks out from the contractor's side, the groundbreaking can be carried out soon after as most of the preparations have been laid out,” she added.


Gurney Wharf to become a reality


----------



## nazrey

*Vertu Resort (COMPLETED)*
Aspen Vision City, Batu Kawan, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*Eco Terraces (COMPLETED)*
Paya Terubong, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Sky Ville (COMPLETED)*
George Town, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*QuayWest Residence*
Persiaran Bayan Indah, Bayan Baru, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*The Zen*
Tun Dr. Lim Chong Eu Expressway, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*The Light Waterfront Phase 2*
Tun Dr Lim Chong Eu expressway, Penang








Ground Breaking ceremony


----------



## nazrey

*Angsana by Banyan Tree* *(COMPLETED)*
Teluk Behang, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*Island Hospital*
Penang Island, Penang
















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

*City of Dream Condominium (COMPLETED)*
Penang Island, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*Urban Suites Jelutong*
2×42-storey
Penang Island, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*The University of Wollongong (UOW) Malaysia Campus* *(COMPLETED)*
The 4th Australian varsity in Malaysia (Monash, Curtin, Swinburne) 
Aspen Vision City, Batu Kawan, Penang









Penang's first metropolis university set up in Batu Kawan | Buletin Mutiara



























Kajima Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*Vivo Executive Apartment*
Aspen Vision City, Batu Kawan, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*Queens Residences*
Persiaran Bayan Indah, Bayan Baru, Penang




























Queens Waterfront Intermediate Condominium 2 bedrooms for sale in Bayan Lepas, Penang | iProperty.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Metropol*
Bandar Perda, Bukit Mertajam, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*Sunway Medical Centre*
Prai, Penang


----------



## nazrey

*Sunway Carnival Mall Expansion & Refurbishment*
Perai, Penang





































@ SCM


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## GeneratorNL

That last one is an urban planning disaster. It's a huge wall with what seems to be 6 floors of parking facing low-rise residential developments. I really liked Penang when I visited it, but these huge developments with zero connection to the neighbourhoods they are in are really bad for the attractivity of the region.


----------



## nazrey

GeneratorNL said:


> That last one is an urban planning disaster. It's a huge wall with what seems to be 6 floors of parking facing low-rise residential developments. I really liked Penang when I visited it, but these huge developments *with zero connection to the neighbourhoods* they are in are really bad for the attractivity of the region.


You are totally wrong sir, it is a commercial space not just a car parking.


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Marriott brings Paris-born Le Meridien to Penang*
By Farah Adilla - January 6, 2022 @ 1:53pm








The hotel construction is due to commence by mid-2022 and is expected to be completed by the end of 2026.








Marriott brings Paris-born Le Meridien to Penang | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Marriott International Inc has signed an agreement with Rackson Hospitality Sdn Bhd to bring the Paris-born Le Méridien brand to Penang.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Marriott Residences








@ *zamanisalleh*


----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT:
Stonyhurst International School Penang
From UK
















Stonyhurst International School Penang | British International School


Stonyhurst International School Penang is a values based British international school that offers students a unique British school educational experience




stonyhurstpenang.edu.my


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Batu Kawan continues to grow


KUALA LUMPUR (Feb 27): In 1989, the late Tun Lim Chong Eu, who was the then Penang chief minister, set into motion a plan that would transform Batu Kawan, one of the most undeveloped areas in Penang.Formerly an oil palm plantation owned by Batu Kawan Bhd, Batu Kawan covers 6,781 acres. Over time...




www.theedgemarkets.com





Bandar Cassia, Batu Kawan
Feb 2022


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Urban Suites Jelutong
















@ *zamanisalleh*


----------



## MarciuSky2

*Giving pulse to Silicon Island.








*

Dubbed Silicon Island, the first island to emerge from the Penang South Reclamation project will immediately carve its mark on the regional stage, as the place to be for the electrical and electronics (E&E) industry. 




























Read more here : Giving pulse to Silicon Island


----------



## PenangLion

the skyline.


----------



## nazrey

April 2022


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## worldream

*Karpal Singh Drive | Driving Penang 




*


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Mitsui Outlet Mall to open in Penang, once approved


PETALING JAYA (June 9): Penang is set to host a Mitsui Outlet Mall near the Penang International Airport (PIA), pending approval from the state author...




www.edgeprop.my


----------



## nazrey

July 2022


----------

